# QVC Dooney Board Refugees, Please Check in here!



## MiaBorsa

I know many of us have signed on here, so please post your new nickname and your "DF" handle so that we will know who you are!!

I'm "SarahW" on the DF!   

I hope the new Dooney section here on TPF is set up soon!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi SarahW.  My nic here is the same as it was on the Q board.  I guess I may be the red-headed step child of the forum since I didn't post as much as other ladies, but I just love you ladies......


----------



## aprimo

Glad you are here GG, and of course Sarah too.  My nic is also the same here as at the Q.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Aprimo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi, y'all!!   I'm waiting on tonight's 12 DoD...SATCHELS!!   YAY.   (And GG, there is no way you are any "step child".  LOL)


----------



## elbgrl

Hi everyone !  I'm rosiemoto on the q board.  Unfortunately I'm stuck with this username over here that I've had a long time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi Rosie!!   I signed up here a few months ago and IIRC, SarahW was already taken.  I decided on MiaBorsa, which is Italian for "my purse."


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi, y'all!!   I'm waiting on tonight's 12 DoD...SATCHELS!!   YAY.   (And GG, there is no way you are any "step child".  LOL)



I am waiting on them too since it looks like I am going to be S-O-L with my fucshia.  I can't understand why dot com is being stoopid with my card


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Hi everyone !  I'm rosiemoto on the q board.  Unfortunately I'm stuck with this username over here that I've had a long time!



I thought I read somewhere that you could change it?  I got lucky that no one had mine.......there are a lot of gator lovers out there


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi Rosie!!   I signed up here a few months ago and IIRC, SarahW was already taken.  I decided on MiaBorsa, which is Italian for "my purse."



I was actually trying to be cute with mine and do something with my german heritage but the three I had chosen, were either taken or I couldn't spell them closely enough for anyone to figure out


----------



## MiaBorsa

:bump:   Where is everyone??


----------



## gatorgirl07

Idk.  Some of them may be at church still


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm here.  Hi, everyone!

(coachlover)

I just got done ordering a seafoam dillen bag from Day 3.  I hope I like it.  Day four is up now and I don't want anything.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey CL.  Oooh, that seafoam is such a pretty color.  I'm regretting not buying the florentine drawstring on day 1, so I hope they have a "recap" day like they did last year.


----------



## Rstar

Hello Ladies, I'm happy to finally have a 'home'. 

Anyway, I'm absolutely loving the pebble grain satchel from Day 4. I cannot decide on the color: Red, Honey or Ivy Green. So confused, I dont own any of these in my purse wardrobe. The red does look mouthwatering! dont know what to do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It is hard to choose!  That's a great price on the pebble grain.


----------



## Rstar

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> It is hard to choose!  That's a great price on the pebble grain.



I ended up buying the red one hoping its an orange red similar to pontiac leather from last yr. I am still torn if I should go back and get the honey or the green. oh decisions decisions.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am trying to decide if I like the jacquard barrel bag. I can't make my mind up


----------



## SilverFilly

Hi everyone!  My name is the same   Nice to see you all and ohhhh the freedom!


----------



## Panders77

Hi everyone I am still Panders!    I am so glad they are we are going to have a Dooney and Bourke forum!


----------



## Panders77

SilverFilly said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is the same   Nice to see you all and ohhhh the freedom!



Hi SilverFilly haven't talked to you in awhile.  Did you have a nice Thanksgiving?


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am trying to decide if I like the jacquard barrel bag. I can't make my mind up



Love your Avatar!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:
			
		

> Love your Avatar!



Thanx. I am a HUGE Depp fan


----------



## elbgrl

Nice to see everyone here!

SilverFilly, I have a tabby that looks so much like yours!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SilverFilly said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is the same   Nice to see you all and ohhhh the freedom!





Panders77 said:


> Hi everyone I am still Panders!    I am so glad they are we are going to have a Dooney and Bourke forum!



  Hi y'all!!


----------



## Rstar

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide if I like the jacquard barrel bag. I can't make my mind up



The Jacquard barrel  still available  this morning. I'm so glad I bought the red pebble grain satchel (barrel looking bag) last night. I have no regrets!


----------



## dooneybaby

Hi everyone! Just call me Dooneybaby, even though these days I seem to be purchasing more Gucci, LV and Chanel than Dooney & Bourke.
I still remember my first Dooney purchase in 1988, and since then I've purchased more than 30 Dooney bags for myself and relatives - most were at a bargain price.

And I'm looking for support from my D&B lovers in helping talk me out of purchasing the leather python satchel in black. OMG, that's a GORGEOUS bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

If your looking for someone to help you not enable your handbag habit, you are in the wrong forum. We love to 'help'


----------



## never_wear_it_t

gatorgirl07 said:


> If your looking for someone to help you not enable your handbag habit, you are in the wrong forum. We love to 'help'



Lol, too true!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dooneybaby said:


> Hi everyone! Just call me Dooneybaby, even though these days I seem to be purchasing more Gucci, LV and Chanel than Dooney & Bourke.
> I still remember my first Dooney purchase in 1988, and since then I've purchased more than 30 Dooney bags for myself and relatives - most were at a bargain price.
> 
> And I'm looking for support from my D&B lovers in helping talk me out of purchasing the leather python satchel in black. OMG, that's a GORGEOUS bag!!



Hi Dooneybaby!  Are you from the QVC Dooney board?


----------



## bagshopr

I hardly ever posted on the QVC boards as I hated signing in every single time, and I didn't feel that I was one of the close knit group over there. I did post pictures of my TSV purchase not long ago, and they took my post down!  That did not feel good.
I am "nomoney" on the QVC boards.

 I have been on the TPF for quite some time and I post here often, so I will check in here often, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I see QVC has posted an update to their "no pics/links" policy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagshopr said:


> I hardly ever posted on the QVC boards as I hated signing in every single time, and I didn't feel that I was one of the close knit group over there. I did post pictures of my TSV purchase not long ago, and they took my post down!  That did not feel good.
> I am "nomoney" on the QVC boards.
> 
> I have been on the TPF for quite some time and I post here often, so I will check in here often, too.



I hear ya.  They took down my TSV (black) pics, too.  That really pissed me off since it seemed like only CERTAIN THREADS were targeted and removed.  Some of the other TSV threads with photos were not removed.    Then they banned IslandGirl and WestieGirl for posting about SALES...good grief.  I'm done with QVC.

What is your QVC forum nickname?


----------



## SilverFilly

Panders77 said:


> Hi SilverFilly haven't talked to you in awhile.  Did you have a nice Thanksgiving?



Hi Panders, I did have a nice Thanksgiving - thank you for asking, I hope yours was wonderful .  Your dogs are so cute in your avatar they look like quite the pair!


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, when the pics ban is lifted, are we going back to the Q forum?  I am actually having quite a good time over here.  Also, when we get out Dooney forum it will be a lot easier to keep track of everyone


----------



## bagshopr

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya.  They took down my TSV (black) pics, too.  That really pissed me off since it seemed like only CERTAIN THREADS were targeted and removed.  Some of the other TSV threads with photos were not removed.    Then they banned IslandGirl and WestieGirl for posting about SALES...good grief.  I'm done with QVC.
> 
> What is your QVC forum nickname?


nomoney


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagshopr said:


> nomoney



That's a good one!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, when the pics ban is lifted, are we going back to the Q forum?  I am actually having quite a good time over here.  Also, when we get out Dooney forum it will be a lot easier to keep track of everyone



I've been here for several months and I don't plan to leave.  I usually hang out on the Coach board because there wasn't a Dooney board.  I don't plan to go back to QVC.


----------



## SilverFilly

elbgrl said:


> Nice to see everyone here!
> 
> SilverFilly, I have a tabby that looks so much like yours!




Aww, I just love the Tabby markings.  I'd love to see a picture of yours!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I don't think I will go back except to stalk the boards.  I may comment occasionally, but it won't be the first place I check anymore


----------



## SilverFilly

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi y'all!!



Hi SarahW!  I hope everyone decides to stay over here, I look forward to seeing all the new threads and nobody worrying about them being deleted.


----------



## gatorgirl07

SilverFilly said:
			
		

> Hi SarahW!  I hope everyone decides to stay over here, I look forward to seeing all the new threads and nobody worrying about them being deleted.



EXACTLY!  The Q has figured out now that they can do whatever to us and we can't do anything about it


----------



## PeacePurse

OH.MY.GOODNESS!! I've missed you girls... I'm "PurseFreak" from the QVC boards,  but haven't been around for a while...my FIL passed away last year, so I've been covered up with "life" and no time for me... I just stumbled upon this forum and then went over to the Q and saw all the junk that was going on there!  So, I signed up to be a "member"' here just last week!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PeacePurse said:
			
		

> OH.MY.GOODNESS!! I've missed you girls... I'm "PurseFreak" from the QVC boards,  but haven't been around for a while...my FIL passed away last year, so I've been covered up with "life" and no time for me... I just stumbled upon this forum and then went over to the Q and saw all the junk that was going on there!  So, I signed up to be a "member"' here just last week!



Hi!!  Do you prefer your name here or purse freak?  I am so sorry for your loss. I know what a trying time it can be.  I was in an emotional coma for months when my dad passed. Didn't eat and barely drank anything


----------



## elbgrl

SilverFilly said:


> Aww, I just love the Tabby markings.  I'd love to see a picture of yours!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PeacePurse said:


> OH.MY.GOODNESS!! I've missed you girls... I'm "PurseFreak" from the QVC boards,  but haven't been around for a while...my FIL passed away last year, so I've been covered up with "life" and no time for me... I just stumbled upon this forum and then went over to the Q and saw all the junk that was going on there!  So, I signed up to be a "member"' here just last week!



Hey girl!  Glad to see you, and I'm sorry to hear about your FIL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SilverFilly said:


> Hi SarahW!  I hope everyone decides to stay over here, I look forward to seeing all the new threads and nobody worrying about them being deleted.



Ditto!!  I can't wait for the Dooney board to get set up here, so we can have a "permanent home".


----------



## PeacePurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi!!  Do you prefer your name here or purse freak?  I am so sorry for your loss. I know what a trying time it can be.  I was in an emotional coma for months when my dad passed. Didn't eat and barely drank anything



I don't care which name...My last name is Peace, so this works! And I'll ALWAYS be a "purse freak!"


----------



## gatorgirl07

Me too


----------



## aprimo

SilverFilly said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is the same   Nice to see you all and ohhhh the freedom!



Hi SilverFilly, nice avatar.  Looks a lot like my girl kitty!


----------



## starbucksqueen

You know me as JavaQueen!

I have been a long time member here. Hang out a lot in other spots. It will be nice to chat about Doonies here. This is the right place. No one is going to attack you for you $$$ bags....lolol...They are our passion. 

I have been watching the 12 Days...Why do I think last year's had a better selection? I know they did because I made lots of purchases, because the deals were insane. This one....hmmm. Selections seem to be going quicker, too. Maybe as it goes on, we shall see.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi y'all!!



Sarah, so good to see you!


----------



## Panders77

dooneybaby said:


> Hi everyone! Just call me Dooneybaby, even though these days I seem to be purchasing more Gucci, LV and Chanel than Dooney & Bourke.
> I still remember my first Dooney purchase in 1988, and since then I've purchased more than 30 Dooney bags for myself and relatives - most were at a bargain price.
> 
> And I'm looking for support from my D&B lovers in helping talk me out of purchasing the leather python satchel in black. OMG, that's a GORGEOUS bag!!



Hi Dooneybaby, love the name.


----------



## Panders77

SilverFilly said:


> Hi Panders, I did have a nice Thanksgiving - thank you for asking, I hope yours was wonderful .  Your dogs are so cute in your avatar they look like quite the pair!



Thanks, their very spoiled and they know it!


----------



## Panders77

bagshopr said:


> I hardly ever posted on the QVC boards as I hated signing in every single time, and I didn't feel that I was one of the close knit group over there. I did post pictures of my TSV purchase not long ago, and they took my post down!  That did not feel good.
> I am "nomoney" on the QVC boards.
> 
> I have been on the TPF for quite some time and I post here often, so I will check in here often, too.



I am sorry to hear that, they did that to few people and it is just wrong.


----------



## Panders77

PeacePurse said:


> OH.MY.GOODNESS!! I've missed you girls... I'm "PurseFreak" from the QVC boards,  but haven't been around for a while...my FIL passed away last year, so I've been covered up with "life" and no time for me... I just stumbled upon this forum and then went over to the Q and saw all the junk that was going on there!  So, I signed up to be a "member"' here just last week!



Hi PurseFreak, good to see you again, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Sarah, so good to see you!



Hey Pam!


----------



## Panders77

starbucksqueen said:


> You know me as JavaQueen!
> 
> I have been a long time member here. Hang out a lot in other spots. It will be nice to chat about Doonies here. This is the right place. No one is going to attack you for you $$$ bags....lolol...They are our passion.
> 
> I have been watching the 12 Days...Why do I think last year's had a better selection? I know they did because I made lots of purchases, because the deals were insane. This one....hmmm. Selections seem to be going quicker, too. Maybe as it goes on, we shall see.



Hi JavaQueen  your right last year was a much better 12 days than this year seems to be so far.  I was really excited about Satchel day but they had nothing I wanted.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Satchel day was very uninspiring. I don't understand why they don't have a better selection for something like the 12 DoD


----------



## SilverFilly

elbgrl said:


>


 

What a pretty kitty!  I really like the lighting/shadows from the window in that picture!


----------



## SilverFilly

aprimo said:


> Hi SilverFilly, nice avatar.  Looks a lot like my girl kitty!



Hi aprimo!  Thank you, my kitties are my babies!


----------



## gatorgirl07

When dot com ships your package from the days of Dooney, do they send you a notice or anything?


----------



## elbgrl

SilverFilly said:


> What a pretty kitty!  I really like the lighting/shadows from the window in that picture!




Thank you!  He is my love!
I hope I don't get in trouble for posting a non purse picture?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Since you guys are sharing pics of your love bugs, I wanted to share mine. His name is cricket (he was named after Jiminy cricket). We adopted him from the streets around our house about a year ago. He is so adorable and a definite part of the family


----------



## Panders77

Gatorgirl he is adorable!  Love the green eyes.


----------



## SilverFilly

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since you guys are sharing pics of your love bugs, I wanted to share mine. His name is cricket (he was named after Jiminy cricket). We adopted him from the streets around our house about a year ago. He is so adorable and a definite part of the family
> View attachment 1974299



He's so handsome and I love his name!  I wish I could come up with names like that for my pets.  I bet he's very thankful to have found a home with you!


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since you guys are sharing pics of your love bugs, I wanted to share mine. His name is cricket (he was named after Jiminy cricket). We adopted him from the streets around our house about a year ago. He is so adorable and a definite part of the family
> View attachment 1974299





GG he is gorgeous!  My boy was a stray too, now he is king of the house!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

What pretty kitties!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> GG he is gorgeous!  My boy was a stray too, now he is king of the house!



He is king of the house too.  If you sit anywhere, he assumes you are there to be his chair.  He has been lounging under the tree now for about a week, and he has chosen my rocker for his home.  I love him to pieces


----------



## gatorgirl07

SilverFilly said:


> He's so handsome and I love his name!  I wish I could come up with names like that for my pets.  I bet he's very thankful to have found a home with you!



I like to think so.  There were about 7 kittens to begin with and they all started to disappear.  I like to think they were "adopted" like we did Cricket, but I don't know.  His mom just keeps having babies, and I feel so sorry for them, but I don't want anymore kitties....


----------



## starbucksqueen

Love the kitties.! 

Last year I ordered from 12 Days of Dooney. Very strange system. Things ended up at my door before it showed in the system.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today is a dud.    This year's 12 DoD isn't as much fun as previous years.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Today is a dud.    This year's 12 DoD isn't as much fun as previous years.



I haven't even had a chance to look


----------



## poopsie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I like to think so.  There were about 7 kittens to begin with and they all started to disappear.  I like to think they were "adopted" like we did Cricket, but I don't know.  His mom just keeps having babies, and I feel so sorry for them, but I don't want anymore kitties....




Sorry to butt in on your group, but why not come over and visit the Animaliscious forum.  That poor Mama cat needs to be spayed. I don't know where you are located but there are groups that help with trap and release spay/neuter just about everywhere. And we like seeing pictures of pets too!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have called the animal shelter and the ASPCA and they always say they can't find her


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey everyone!  Thought I'd mention Lord & Taylor's F&F sale.  Code is FRIENDS, and it's 25% off.  I grabbed this Dooney hobo in the navy...  (free shipping and no tax!!)   YAY!!    http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/handbags-Twist_Strap_Leather_Hobo_Bag-lordandtaylor/257849


----------



## MiaBorsa

poopsie2 said:


> Sorry to butt in on your group, but why not come over and visit the Animaliscious forum.  That poor Mama cat needs to be spayed. I don't know where you are located but there are groups that help with trap and release spay/neuter just about everywhere. And we like seeing pictures of pets too!



Butt in anytime!  Thanks for the invite; lots of the Q gang are fur-mommys.  We are just hanging out here till they get the Dooney & Bourke board set up.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey everyone!  Thought I'd mention Lord & Taylor's F&F sale.  Code is FRIENDS, and it's 25% off.  I grabbed this Dooney hobo in the navy...  (free shipping and no tax!!)   YAY!!    http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/handbags-Twist_Strap_Leather_Hobo_Bag-lordandtaylor/257849



OMGosh!  We can post a sale without fear of retaliation


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG deal of day6!  Nylon Erica bag for $69.  Only available in Khaki

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=57047&minisite=10020&respid=22372


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm sad I missed out on the fuchsia


----------



## gatorgirl07

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm sad I missed out on the fuchsia



There is a chance hat it will be available again.  It didn't sell out before the next day and last year they did a sort of 'recap' of all the days as a sort of surprise we aren't done yet thing.  i would keep an eye out


----------



## RebeccaJ

Beckron here.....

Not sure it is shippable but the fuchsia in both sizes Dillen were at the outlet 50% off.

25% off Coach at Dillard's which matches Coach store unless you have the addl 10%

Hey y'all.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Hi all!

Have never heard of the OMG specials. Not that I can buy anything...but....it is a fantastic deal.

So how many of the Qfugees have shown up here? I have been on this forum it seems like forever.


----------



## gatorgirl07

starbucksqueen said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have never heard of the OMG specials. Not that I can buy anything...but....it is a fantastic deal.
> 
> So how many of the Qfugees have shown up here? I have been on this forum it seems like forever.



A lot of the ladies from the Q board have shown up here.  i don't really see many of them posting over there anymore


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey everyone!  Thought I'd mention Lord & Taylor's F&F sale.  Code is FRIENDS, and it's 25% off.  I grabbed this Dooney hobo in the navy...  (free shipping and no tax!!)   YAY!!    http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/handbags-Twist_Strap_Leather_Hobo_Bag-lordandtaylor/257849



The Navy is beautiful, congratulation!


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMGosh!  We can post a sale without fear of retaliation



I know feel the freedom!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you! I'm sure hoping so...





			
				gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> There is a chance hat it will be available again.  It didn't sell out before the next day and last year they did a sort of 'recap' of all the days as a sort of surprise we aren't done yet thing.  i would keep an eye out


----------



## RebeccaJ

Hey Gator did you order the cherry patent tote from QVC?  I am going to Vero Beach outlet Wednesday if you want me to see if they have it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> Hey Gator did you order the cherry patent tote from QVC?  I am going to Vero Beach outlet Wednesday if you want me to see if they have it.



That would be awesome. I really hate to order anything from them, but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> The Navy is beautiful, congratulation!


 
Thanks, Pam.  I'm excited.  

Did anyone buy an OTO tonight??  I bought the satchel in the taupe color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Well, day 7 kinda stinks, but I did order the large carryall tote.  This should be perfect for the pool or beach.  I was kind of eyeing the jacquard front pocket satchel, but I won't need one if I am able to get the cherry tote


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I didn't get anything on Day 7.  I like totes, but I didn't need any of these.  

The only think I've gotten this week was the seafoam dillen pocket bag from Day 2.


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> That would be awesome. I really hate to order anything from them, but I can't find it anywhere



I will call today and see if they have it and if it is a good one to hold it.  Will let you know.  Becky


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> I will call today and see if they have it and if it is a good one to hold it.  Will let you know.  Becky



Thank you sooo much!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> I will call today and see if they have it and if it is a good one to hold it.  Will let you know.  Becky



Thank you soooo much!


----------



## aprimo

Well, I posted a review of my new bag last night and it got moved to the Michael Kors forum.  I can see this will be a problem.  I don't even know how to find that forum, but I posted the review in this forum because I wanted my fellow Q refugees to see it.  So how do we continue to have a community if every time we post about a bag other than Dooney it gets moved to another forum?  Maybe there is a solution I haven't thought of yet.  In any event, here is the link to my review (and pics):

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-baby-michael-kors-astrid-satchel-in-claret-789892.html


----------



## Elliespurse

^*aprimo*, I'm sorry I moved your thread yesterday :shame:

We usually move threads from the Handbags & Purses forum if there is a forum for it already (Michael Kors).

There is a solution though: When the Dooney forum is up you can start a thread with "Dooney fans Non-Dooney purchases" or similar name. Every forum has a similar thread.


----------



## gatorgirl07

aprimo said:


> Well, I posted a review of my new bag last night and it got moved to the Michael Kors forum.  I can see this will be a problem.  I don't even know how to find that forum, but I posted the review in this forum because I wanted my fellow Q refugees to see it.  So how do we continue to have a community if every time we post about a bag other than Dooney it gets moved to another forum?  Maybe there is a solution I haven't thought of yet.  In any event, here is the link to my review (and pics):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-baby-michael-kors-astrid-satchel-in-claret-789892.html



Your bag is gorgeous!  i love it.  I am thinkin of getting a hamilton tote,  for some reason i am in love with that style


----------



## aprimo

I like the Hamilton too GG.  However, I don't necessarily care for that big lock.  Sarah told me that the outlet version does not have the lock, so if I get one I would probably go to the outlet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

aprimo said:


> I like the Hamilton too GG.  However, I don't necessarily care for that big lock.  Sarah told me that the outlet version does not have the lock, so if I get one I would probably go to the outlet.



For some reason, the lock is what I love about this tote.  I already have an orange Hamilton wallet, and I am looking at the studded hamilton


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you soooo much!



  They don't have it in Cherry at Vero Beach.  They just sold the last one at Reading, PA.  Sorry Gator, they still have it in Orlando but it will take 24-48 hours for them to tell me if they can ship it.  They are all about customer service.  lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:


> They don't have it in Cherry at Vero Beach.  They just sold the last one at Reading, PA.  Sorry Gator, they still have it in Orlando but it will take 24-48 hours for them to tell me if they can ship it.  They are all about customer service.  lol



I appreciate so much that you are trying to help me.  Thank you so much


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Well, I posted a review of my new bag last night and it got moved to the Michael Kors forum.  I can see this will be a problem.  I don't even know how to find that forum, but I posted the review in this forum because I wanted my fellow Q refugees to see it.  So how do we continue to have a community if every time we post about a bag other than Dooney it gets moved to another forum?  Maybe there is a solution I haven't thought of yet.  In any event, here is the link to my review (and pics):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-baby-michael-kors-astrid-satchel-in-claret-789892.html



Hey Amy!  Love your new MK!!     Once the D&B board is set up we can have an "off-topic" thread where we can gab, lol.  When you get used to the layout here you will probably enjoy visiting the other designers, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone buy an OTO tonight??  I bought the satchel in the taupe color.



OK, scratch that.  I snapped out of it and cancelled.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, scratch that.  I snapped out of it and cancelled.



I wonder how many who bought the bags yesterday had a change of heart and cancelled today.  I am hoping that beckron can find the cherry tote in one of the outlets, so I don't have to buy from the Q.  I am really disappointed in them


----------



## MiaBorsa

There are just too many deals out there to buy from QVC, IMO.  Besides, I forgot that I'm boycotting them.  LOL!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> There are just too many deals out there to buy from QVC, IMO.  Besides, I forgot that I'm boycotting them.  LOL!!



EXACTLY!!  Thank you Sarah


----------



## Panders77

aprimo said:


> Well, I posted a review of my new bag last night and it got moved to the Michael Kors forum.  I can see this will be a problem.  I don't even know how to find that forum, but I posted the review in this forum because I wanted my fellow Q refugees to see it.  So how do we continue to have a community if every time we post about a bag other than Dooney it gets moved to another forum?  Maybe there is a solution I haven't thought of yet.  In any event, here is the link to my review (and pics):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/new-baby-michael-kors-astrid-satchel-in-claret-789892.html



Very pretty and a great review!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, scratch that.  I snapped out of it and cancelled.



I thought about it, it was a cute bag but I didn't purchase anything.  I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> I thought about it, it was a cute bag but I didn't purchase anything.  I really enjoyed the show.



I'm still hoping for something decent from the 12 DoD.  Sigh.


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG deal of day 8:  Patent leather medium satchel.  Available only in brown t-moro

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=62583&minisite=10020&respid=22372


----------



## elbgrl

I FINALLY received my florentine chestnut drawstring today!  I finally had to do a live chat this morning and got the tracking number, and it was showing out for delivery!  I was dreading it, because I was sure my order would be cancelled since it was still showing booked on my order history.  

Anyway, it is gorgeous!  The color is so rich, and the bag is in perfect condition, no visible defects.  I was afraid that it would be too big, but I think it's going to be just right.  The strap is perfect over the shoulder too, which is great, cause so many Dooneys have those straps that are too short!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> I FINALLY received my florentine chestnut drawstring today!  I finally had to do a live chat this morning and got the tracking number, and it was showing out for delivery!  I was dreading it, because I was sure my order would be cancelled since it was still showing booked on my order history.
> 
> Anyway, it is gorgeous!  The color is so rich, and the bag is in perfect condition, no visible defects.  I was afraid that it would be too big, but I think it's going to be just right.  The strap is perfect over the shoulder too, which is great, cause so many Dooneys have those straps that are too short!



Mine is still showing booked, but I had been blowing up Dooney's phone lines and they gave me a tracking number.  It is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but it still shows that it just left Stratford, CT Dec 08 on the UPS website.  IDK


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think this time of year it's a tough challenge for the courier services to keep tracking updated.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I know!  I'm just having a hard time waiting for my 'present'


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> I FINALLY received my florentine chestnut drawstring today!  I finally had to do a live chat this morning and got the tracking number, and it was showing out for delivery!  I was dreading it, because I was sure my order would be cancelled since it was still showing booked on my order history.
> 
> Anyway, it is gorgeous!  The color is so rich, and the bag is in perfect condition, no visible defects.  I was afraid that it would be too big, but I think it's going to be just right.  The strap is perfect over the shoulder too, which is great, cause so many Dooneys have those straps that are too short!



Glad you love it!  I think the chestnut is a beautiful color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, my fuchsia beauty is here and she is perfect!!!  She even comes with a leather key holder!!  I am in absolute love with this bag!


----------



## fieldsinspring

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I wish I would have grabbed the fuchsia, as beautiful as this taupe is. I'm just a pink freak!!!!! Congrats, and thanks for sharing the eye candy! 




gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 1979639
> 
> 
> Ladies, my fuchsia beauty is here and she is perfect!!!  She even comes with a leather key holder!!  I am in absolute love with this bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

fieldsinspring said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I wish I would have grabbed the fuchsia, as beautiful as this taupe is. I'm just a pink freak!!!!! Congrats, and thanks for sharing the eye candy!



I am sooo all about pink!  I don't wear a lot in my clothing, but in bags, pink is a must.  I am soo glad that I was able to get Dooney to give me the OMG price


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Gatorgirl, that is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

never_wear_it_t said:


> Gatorgirl, that is a gorgeous bag!!!



Thank you!!  I am in bag heaven over here.  I have to make an excuse to my class so that I can go over and smell the leather occasionally


----------



## SilverFilly

elbgrl said:


> I FINALLY received my florentine chestnut drawstring today!  I finally had to do a live chat this morning and got the tracking number, and it was showing out for delivery!  I was dreading it, because I was sure my order would be cancelled since it was still showing booked on my order history.
> 
> Anyway, it is gorgeous!  The color is so rich, and the bag is in perfect condition, no visible defects.  I was afraid that it would be too big, but I think it's going to be just right.  The strap is perfect over the shoulder too, which is great, cause so many Dooneys have those straps that are too short!



Congrats!! I just love the Chestnut color it's so rich!


----------



## SilverFilly

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 1979639
> 
> 
> Ladies, my fuchsia beauty is here and she is perfect!!!  She even comes with a leather key holder!!  I am in absolute love with this bag!



Gatorgirl, wow! That bag rocks!  Such a cheerful color, thanks for showing us pics!


----------



## gatorgirl07

SilverFilly said:


> Gatorgirl, wow! That bag rocks!  Such a cheerful color, thanks for showing us pics!



It is an absolute dream, so cheerful and happy.  I can't even walk by her without stopping to smell the leather.  I have had her in the bedroom for about 2 hours while I cooked dinner and now the whole bedroom smells like rich, intoxicating leather.  I can't even express how happy I am to have this bag as my present for Christmas


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 1979639
> 
> 
> Ladies, my fuchsia beauty is here and she is perfect!!!  She even comes with a leather key holder!!  I am in absolute love with this bag!



BEAUTIFUL!!!    Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Congrats, GG07!   She's a beauty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats, GG07!   She's a beauty.



Thank you so much Panders and Sarah!!  Do you know what tomorrow (day 10) is going to be?


----------



## MiaBorsa

More boring stuff.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

My new seafoam pocket sac came yesterday.  I love it!  (will post pics after the sun comes up) The leather is so thick and squishy. 

DH was sick last night, so he was sleeping on the couch.  I brought my new Dooney in and placed it at the foot of my bed to keep me company.  DH came in during the night, tossed it on the floor and said sleepily, "no purses in my bed."  A reasonable request, I guess.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Good morning!  Sun is shining here.  

This is my new bag from Day 2 (maybe 3?) in Seafoam.  Pretty color, almost teal but lighter.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, pretty!   I love that seafoam color.  Congrats.


----------



## gatorgirl07

She is beautiful!  I have her yellow sister from Dooney days past. You are gonna love how versatile she is


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thank you, guys!  I'm going to take her for a spin today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I bought this cute siggy Davis shopper at Dillard's yesterday.  They are having a 30% off ALL Dooneys sale this week.   I don't usually care for signature bags, but this one caught my eye.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

That is SO cute!  I don't always like signature fabric, either, but that's a great combo!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Adorable!!! Congrats 





MiaBorsa said:


> I bought this cute siggy Davis shopper at Dillard's yesterday.  They are having a 30% off ALL Dooneys sale this week.   I don't usually care for signature bags, but this one caught my eye.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I like it. I don't usually like the signature bags because they scream DB. That one is very understated.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all.  It's an easy "grab and go" tote, plus it was only $131 on sale.    Yay!


----------



## Panders77

fieldsinspring said:


> Adorable!!! Congrats



What a cute bag!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  It's an easy "grab and go" tote, plus it was only $131 on sale.    Yay!



Oops I meant to put in on your post Sarah, take two.....what a cute bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Okay ladies, I need your help to decide if this wallet will match my satchel.  Obviously, this is the satchel I just got......
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Small-Satchel-Search-Results.product.A227023.html?sc=A227023-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-5-_-A227023&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/23/a227023.001?$uslarge$

and this is the wallet I am thinking about getting.....

https://www.brahmin.com/product/G44151TA/color-pop-soft-checkbook-wallet-tarte


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Looks good to me!  I LOVE Brahmin.


----------



## gatorgirl07

never_wear_it_t said:


> Looks good to me!  I LOVE Brahmin.



This will be my first one.  I found it on sale online, and I can't decide if the colors will work together.  I don't like matchy-matchy, but I do want them to match


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG deal of the day:  nylon victoria bag for $69  only available in khaki

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=62752&minisite=10020&respid=22372


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Oops I meant to put in on your post Sarah, take two.....what a cute bag!



Thanks, Pam.


----------



## Pursanista

Don't understand why there isn't a dedicated Dooney forum...

After lusting after this bag for a long time, I finally came home with the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Ironically I purchased a Mini in Teal and loved the color and the grain. Hardly any pebbling. It holds about as much as my Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Shoulder Bag. I decided to go back and see if there was a Small, thinking it would be nice to have extra room and hopefully extra drape. Every single bag I looked at had too much pebble grain. (This was at Nordies). I just happened to walk into Dillards and lo and behold, their entire Dooney stock was 30% off. I sure didn't think they would have the Satchel, but there she was. A beautiful warm kind of milk chocolate color...with no pebbling!! I mean, none! How lucky was that. It's amusing I went from the mini to the regular (which we know is the large). She's BIG, but I'm 5' 9" about a size 8 and I don't think she's too overpowering. I'm used to smaller bags, so this is a bit of a transition. I sure love being able to have all that extra room when I occasionally need it. I'm looking forward to breaking her in and getting that lovely slouchy drape. 

Oh, this is my Christmas present from my DH. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Rstar

Pursanista said:


> Don't understand why there isn't a dedicated Dooney forum...
> 
> After lusting after this bag for a long time, I finally came home with the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Ironically I purchased a Mini in Teal and loved the color and the grain. Hardly any pebbling. It holds about as much as my Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Shoulder Bag. I decided to go back and see if there was a Small, thinking it would be nice to have extra room and hopefully extra drape. Every single bag I looked at had too much pebble grain. (This was at Nordies). I just happened to walk into Dillards and lo and behold, their entire Dooney stock was 30% off. I sure didn't think they would have the Satchel, but there she was. A beautiful warm kind of milk chocolate color...with no pebbling!! I mean, none! How lucky was that. It's amusing I went from the mini to the regular (which we know is the large). She's BIG, but I'm 5' 9" about a size 8 and I don't think she's too overpowering. I'm used to smaller bags, so this is a bit of a transition. I sure love being able to have all that extra room when I occasionally need it. I'm looking forward to breaking her in and getting that lovely slouchy drape.
> 
> Oh, this is my Christmas present from my DH. He just doesn't know it yet.



Congrats on your chestnut bag, you are very lucky to get a smooth leather florentine, I also saw the teal in Nordies and amazing color  I want one now. The florentines are quite inconsistent in texture. My black toggle sac from last yr is pebbled in the front, smooth in the back, oyyyeeee...*palm in face* however I kept it because it had an outside pocket.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I caved and ordered the jacquard smith bag :/ I don't know what it is but I really like it even though its signature. I think it will be a nice big lightweight bag. Here's hoping!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pursanista said:


> Don't understand why there isn't a dedicated Dooney forum...
> 
> After lusting after this bag for a long time, I finally came home with the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Ironically I purchased a Mini in Teal and loved the color and the grain. Hardly any pebbling. It holds about as much as my Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Shoulder Bag. I decided to go back and see if there was a Small, thinking it would be nice to have extra room and hopefully extra drape. Every single bag I looked at had too much pebble grain. (This was at Nordies). I just happened to walk into Dillards and lo and behold, their entire Dooney stock was 30% off. I sure didn't think they would have the Satchel, but there she was. A beautiful warm kind of milk chocolate color...with no pebbling!! I mean, none! How lucky was that. It's amusing I went from the mini to the regular (which we know is the large). She's BIG, but I'm 5' 9" about a size 8 and I don't think she's too overpowering. I'm used to smaller bags, so this is a bit of a transition. I sure love being able to have all that extra room when I occasionally need it. I'm looking forward to breaking her in and getting that lovely slouchy drape.
> 
> Oh, this is my Christmas present from my DH. He just doesn't know it yet.



They are setting up a new Dooney board so keep an eye out!   Congrats on the new bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

fieldsinspring said:


> I caved and ordered the jacquard smith bag :/ I don't know what it is but I really like it even though its signature. I think it will be a nice big lightweight bag. Here's hoping!!



Nice!  I hope you love it.


----------



## starbucksqueen

What a great deal. I agree about the inconsistency of the Florentine leather. Remember also that I had the SA go back and get me another when I was in the store looking. Ultimately, i decided against the mini, since I had another black/brass handbag in that size.

Since you're tall the regular satchel is a great choice. I have the small, which I find is pretty roomy for a handbag.

When you break the news about your "present" to DH, be sure to mention that it was such a great deal!  (I just know you will!)


----------



## Panders77

never_wear_it_t said:


> Good morning!  Sun is shining here.
> 
> This is my new bag from Day 2 (maybe 3?) in Seafoam.  Pretty color, almost teal but lighter.



Pretty color!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought this cute siggy Davis shopper at Dillard's yesterday.  They are having a 30% off ALL Dooneys sale this week.   I don't usually care for signature bags, but this one caught my eye.



I bet it's light weight too, that is one thing I love about the fabric bags!  Enjoy!


----------



## Panders77

Pursanista said:


> Don't understand why there isn't a dedicated Dooney forum...
> 
> After lusting after this bag for a long time, I finally came home with the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Ironically I purchased a Mini in Teal and loved the color and the grain. Hardly any pebbling. It holds about as much as my Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Shoulder Bag. I decided to go back and see if there was a Small, thinking it would be nice to have extra room and hopefully extra drape. Every single bag I looked at had too much pebble grain. (This was at Nordies). I just happened to walk into Dillards and lo and behold, their entire Dooney stock was 30% off. I sure didn't think they would have the Satchel, but there she was. A beautiful warm kind of milk chocolate color...with no pebbling!! I mean, none! How lucky was that. It's amusing I went from the mini to the regular (which we know is the large). She's BIG, but I'm 5' 9" about a size 8 and I don't think she's too overpowering. I'm used to smaller bags, so this is a bit of a transition. I sure love being able to have all that extra room when I occasionally need it. I'm looking forward to breaking her in and getting that lovely slouchy drape.
> 
> Oh, this is my Christmas present from my DH. He just doesn't know it yet.



Congratulations on your new bag, the chestnut is a beautiful color!    Your hubby doesn't know how lucky he is his shopping is complete!


----------



## gatorgirl07

You are going to love your regular (large) satchel.  I just picked one up as an OMG deal and I was afraid that it was going to look huge (and therefore, ridiculous) on me.  I have had it for about two days and every single place I have gone, I have gotten compliments.  I am already in love with this bag, and as soon as she 'slouches' the way I want her to, she will be even more perfect!!  I hope you love yours, she sounds like a beauty


----------



## Pursanista

Panders77 said:


> Congratulations on your new bag, the chestnut is a beautiful color!    Your hubby doesn't know how lucky he is his shopping is complete!



Thanks!!

That's what I told him!! 

I was really set on Teal. The Chestnut is so pretty, and I'm glad I ended up with her. The Teal Mini had very dry leather, with no sheen. Miss Chestnut has a knockout finish. I gave her a coat of Apple and she looks even better. I hide her during the day and take her out when I'm the only one not sleeping.


----------



## Pursanista

Rstar said:


> Congrats on your chestnut bag, you are very lucky to get a smooth leather florentine, I also saw the teal in Nordies and amazing color  I want one now. The florentines are quite inconsistent in texture. My black toggle sac from last yr is pebbled in the front, smooth in the back, oyyyeeee...*palm in face* however I kept it because it had an outside pocket.



Thanks! I can't believe someone else didn't snag it. I guess it was meant for me. 

The teal is so pretty. I can't buy any more purses, but maybe a teal wallet, hmmm...


----------



## Pursanista

MiaBorsa said:


> They are setting up a new Dooney board so keep an eye out!   Congrats on the new bag.



Thanks! That's good news about the Dooney board. Yay!


----------



## Pursanista

starbucksqueen said:


> What a great deal. I agree about the inconsistency of the Florentine leather. Remember also that I had the SA go back and get me another when I was in the store looking. Ultimately, i decided against the mini, since I had another black/brass handbag in that size.
> 
> Since you're tall the regular satchel is a great choice. I have the small, which I find is pretty roomy for a handbag.
> 
> When you break the news about your "present" to DH, be sure to mention that it was such a great deal!  (I just know you will!)



I know that the leather comes from an animal, and that the hide is going to be inconsistent due to parts of the animal moving and flexing, some parts not so much. I think D&B could do a better job "bookmatching" the smooth with the smooth; the pebbly with the pebbly. They sure have produced a top-notch line of bags with the Florentine leather.

Even the small (medium) is bigger than most of the purses in my closet. Here I am with this big beautiful bag. I can almost hear the reaction from my husband and daughter as I "unwrap" my present! And yes, I always mention the good deal. I'm also selling some purses I don't use anymore, so that money will help with the justification.


----------



## Pursanista

gatorgirl07 said:


> You are going to love your regular (large) satchel.  I just picked one up as an OMG deal and I was afraid that it was going to look huge (and therefore, ridiculous) on me.  I have had it for about two days and every single place I have gone, I have gotten compliments.  I am already in love with this bag, and as soon as she 'slouches' the way I want her to, she will be even more perfect!!  I hope you love yours, she sounds like a beauty



Thanks gatorgirl. 

Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I wondering about the "looking huge and therefore ridiculous" part. It's funny every SA that I talked to said the same thing about me being tall and I could pull it off.


----------



## Pursanista

Pursanista said:


> Thanks gatorgirl.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I was wondering about the "looking huge and therefore ridiculous" part. It's funny every SA that I talked to said the same thing about me being tall and I could pull it off.



I've seen modeling pics of shorter women with the regular size and they totally rock their bags.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursanista said:
			
		

> Thanks gatorgirl.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I wondering about the "looking huge and therefore ridiculous" part. It's funny every SA that I talked to said the same thing about me being tall and I could pull it off.



I am 5'2"


----------



## Pursanista

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am 5'2"



I bet you are one petite gal who can rock a regular size satchel!!


----------



## Pursanista

So..............

No Dooney forum yet....???????????


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursanista said:
			
		

> I bet you are one petite gal who can rock a regular size satchel!!



Yeah, buddy. I can rock a big bag. Sometimes I wonder if its too big for me, but then I look at it and love it and go about my day


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursanista said:
			
		

> So..............
> 
> No Dooney forum yet....???????????



Apparently not, but hopefully soon


----------



## SewSweet1

Hey everyone. This is "ctinaw" from the QVC boards. I guess I had signed up here awhile ago but never completed my registration so I am stuck with this name, otherwise I would have continued on as ctinaw for less confusion lol. I'll have to get caught up with this thread!


----------



## SewSweet1

Gatorgirl you are killing me with your fuchsia bag pics! It's not showing up on the site anymore but I've had one in my cart since this morning and it is STILL in  my cart lol. I wonder if it would still work for me to try to click through and order it. I am not sure why I can't quite pull the trigger on this one. Probably guilt from JUST getting away with buying my first florentine and living through my husband find out the price of it LOL. Ugh~! What to do what to do.


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:
			
		

> Gatorgirl you are killing me with your fuchsia bag pics! It's not showing up on the site anymore but I've had one in my cart since this morning and it is STILL in  my cart lol. I wonder if it would still work for me to try to click through and order it. I am not sure why I can't quite pull the trigger on this one. Probably guilt from JUST getting away with buying my first florentine and living through my husband find out the price of it LOL. Ugh~! What to do what to do.



But the price on this one is sooooo good, you can definitely justify the handbag. It isn't as much  as the florentine and it won't get scratches as easily and you don't have to worry about the weather with this one. I say GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## SewSweet1

Excellent enabling Gatorgirl! Can't wait to get mine LOL


----------



## newsophialover

I sooo loove the florentine satchel. I was this close to getting it. But I notice the zipper stops short and makea the opening rather smaller than it should be. But I still love it. Just wondering, for those who owns this, so you find it difficult to get in and out?


----------



## SewSweet1

The regular satchel is pretty large so unless you're trying to put something really big in there (I don't even know what) I can't see it being a problem. I've heard more complaints about the small florentine regarding the opening size - not so much the regular sized florentine.

It'd be nice if they changed the zipper to be almost like a coat zipper so it could open all the way, but people would probably complain about that too. "omg zipping my bag is so hard!" :devil:


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:


> Excellent enabling Gatorgirl! Can't wait to get mine LOL



You ladies have helped enable me enough, now it's my turn to help you guys out  

I hope that you love yours as much I do mine


----------



## SewSweet1

I know I will. I think it was a good purchase. I really WANTED it - not just because it was on sale but that's what made it irresistible. So I know it was a good choice.


----------



## gatorgirl07

newsophialover said:


> I sooo loove the florentine satchel. I was this close to getting it. But I notice the zipper stops short and makea the opening rather smaller than it should be. But I still love it. Just wondering, for those who owns this, so you find it difficult to get in and out?



I have had this bag for almost a week, but in truth this is my second regular sized satchel.  The opening does stop a little strangely at first, but it isn't anything really to worry about.  This bag is not difficult to get in/out of at all.  The smaller sized satchel are VERY difficult to get in/out of, but this one isn't.  It has plenty of room to see everything that is in your bag, and you can fit almost anything you want into it.  I keep my Nook in mine with no problems


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I'll clutter up this thread with another pic.  

Here's my navy Florentine Twisted-Strap Hobo in Navy.  SIGH.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll clutter up this thread with another pic.
> 
> Here's my navy Florentine Twisted-Strap Hobo in Navy.  SIGH.



I love your bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, me too!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have been buying hobo and purse style bags for so long that I think I am burned out.  This is why I have been buying satchels.  I looked at that bag on the bay and I hmmmm and hawwed about it forever, but ultimately decided I needed a change.  I absolutely love yours though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I am an equal-opportunity purse lover.  I love all brands and all styles.


----------



## fieldsinspring

SewSweet1 said:
			
		

> Excellent enabling Gatorgirl! Can't wait to get mine LOL



So glad you got it! I'm waiting on mine also


----------



## fieldsinspring

newsophialover said:
			
		

> I sooo loove the florentine satchel. I was this close to getting it. But I notice the zipper stops short and makea the opening rather smaller than it should be. But I still love it. Just wondering, for those who owns this, so you find it difficult to get in and out?



That's one of the things I love is how it has the yummy slouch but you can open it up really wide and it stays open-


----------



## newsophialover

SewSweet1 said:


> The regular satchel is pretty large so unless you're trying to put something really big in there (I don't even know what) I can't see it being a problem. I've heard more complaints about the small florentine regarding the opening size - not so much the regular sized florentine.
> 
> It'd be nice if they changed the zipper to be almost like a coat zipper so it could open all the way, but people would probably complain about that too. "omg zipping my bag is so hard!" :devil:





gatorgirl07 said:


> I have had this bag for almost a week, but in truth this is my second regular sized satchel.  The opening does stop a little strangely at first, but it isn't anything really to worry about.  This bag is not difficult to get in/out of at all.  The smaller sized satchel are VERY difficult to get in/out of, but this one isn't.  It has plenty of room to see everything that is in your bag, and you can fit almost anything you want into it.  I keep my Nook in mine with no problems





fieldsinspring said:


> That's one of the things I love is how it has the yummy slouch but you can open it up really wide and it stays open-



Thanks ao much! That's very helpful. I think I was looking at the smaller one before and didn't try the large. Will pay these satchels a visit again


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll clutter up this thread with another pic.
> 
> Here's my navy Florentine Twisted-Strap Hobo in Navy.  SIGH.




Wow!  I'm speechless.


----------



## mrsroboto

I find the small satchel zipper opening to be perfect. Only time I find a little difficult is when I put my ipad in it, but it certainly does fit. I find the small to be quite heavy already so I know I won't be buying a large  >.< i'm a weakling, lol


----------



## SewSweet1

I wonder how much my current dooney weighs - FILLED. It's really heavy lol - so I don't think the flo is going to bother me at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Wow!  I'm speechless.



Isn't she a winner??


----------



## MiaBorsa

fieldsinspring said:


> So glad you got it! I'm waiting on mine also


----------



## Pursanista

newsophialover said:


> I sooo loove the florentine satchel. I was this close to getting it. But I notice the zipper stops short and makea the opening rather smaller than it should be. But I still love it. Just wondering, for those who owns this, so you find it difficult to get in and out?



I had the mini and, yeah, holy crap, it was an effort to find my stuff and access it as well.

Now I have the regular and it's not a problem at all. I would probably not have purchased the Florentine Satchel if it had the breakaway zipper. My Coach Candace has that and I really dislike it.

The biggest thing I put into my satchel is my purse organizer with all my contents in it, and it's just a slight maneuver to insert into the satchel. The purse organizer has a little loop for keys. What I did was use it to tether a small flashlight, and that helps a lot looking for things even with my stuff being organized.

I also thought my regular was so gigantic at first, I guess mostly because I usually carry smaller bags. But now she feels perfect. I have a place for everything.


----------



## newsophialover

Pursanista said:


> I had the mini and, yeah, holy crap, it was an effort to find my stuff and access it as well.
> 
> Now I have the regular and it's not a problem at all. I would probably not have purchased the Florentine Satchel if it had the breakaway zipper. My Coach Candace has that and I really dislike it.
> 
> The biggest thing I put into my satchel is my purse organizer with all my contents in it, and it's just a slight maneuver to insert into the satchel. The purse organizer has a little loop for keys. What I did was use it to tether a small flashlight, and that helps a lot looking for things even with my stuff being organized.
> 
> I also thought my regular was so gigantic at first, I guess mostly because I usually carry smaller bags. But now she feels perfect. I have a place for everything.



Thanks so much, I did have a look at the regular and the opening looked comfortable. But my Macys have the regular and small side by side, and I am so in love with the small!  I guess it may be just a matter of getting used to. 

But I agree with you on the breakaway zippers. I have it on the Madison tote, and luckily the strap is long enough that I can connect the zipper when she's on my shoulder. Definitely not for satchels.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll clutter up this thread with another pic.
> 
> Here's my navy Florentine Twisted-Strap Hobo in Navy.  SIGH.



Love the NAVY!!!  I have the Small Wilson Navy Satchel on the way, can't wait to get it!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## mrsroboto

Panders77 said:


> Love the NAVY!!!  I have the Small Wilson Navy Satchel on the way, can't wait to get it!  Congratulations on your new beauty!



I agree about Dooney's navy. I've been eyeing the Dillen 2 small satchel in navy with brown trim, but I have doubts since I wear mostly navy which is why I ended up with a chestnut florentine satchel... but navy is definitely a beaut!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Love the NAVY!!!  I have the Small Wilson Navy Satchel on the way, can't wait to get it!  Congratulations on your new beauty!



Thanks, Pam!  I'm happy with her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

mrsroboto said:


> I agree about Dooney's navy. I've been eyeing the Dillen 2 small satchel in navy with brown trim, but I have doubts since I wear mostly navy which is why I ended up with a chestnut florentine satchel... but navy is definitely a beaut!



I love the Dillen II satchel with the brown trim...great look.


----------



## Panders77

mrsroboto said:


> I agree about Dooney's navy. I've been eyeing the Dillen 2 small satchel in navy with brown trim, but I have doubts since I wear mostly navy which is why I ended up with a chestnut florentine satchel... but navy is definitely a beaut!



I posted a picture on my new bag on a new thread called....My new bags from the 12 days of Dooney.


----------



## SewSweet1

Pursanista said:


> I had the mini and, yeah, holy crap, it was an effort to find my stuff and access it as well.
> 
> Now I have the regular and it's not a problem at all. I would probably not have purchased the Florentine Satchel if it had the breakaway zipper. My Coach Candace has that and I really dislike it.
> 
> The biggest thing I put into my satchel is my purse organizer with all my contents in it, and it's just a slight maneuver to insert into the satchel. The purse organizer has a little loop for keys. What I did was use it to tether a small flashlight, and that helps a lot looking for things even with my stuff being organized.
> 
> I also thought my regular was so gigantic at first, I guess mostly because I usually carry smaller bags. But now she feels perfect. I have a place for everything.



What purse organizer do you use in your satchel? And is it the regular sized satchel? I'd love to get a purse organizer for mine. I hate having stuff just piled in there.


----------



## Pursanista

I ordered the Jumbo. They also have an extra jumbo which I think is too big.


----------



## SewSweet1

But where did you order it from? What kind is it? I would like to get a purse organizer for mine.


----------



## Pursanista

SewSweet1 said:
			
		

> But where did you order it from? What kind is it? I would like to get a purse organizer for mine.



http://pursebling.com/purse-to-go-o...6.html?zenid=3ee766b35b0d2fd46f2766880cd08bf5


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursanista said:
			
		

> http://pursebling.com/purse-to-go-original-purse-organizer-jumbo-p-196.html?zenid=3ee766b35b0d2fd46f2766880cd08bf5



And you can use the coupon code DAWN for 15% off your order


----------



## SewSweet1

oo thanks ladies! Any idea if her red matches the Dooney red?

UPDATE: I ordered one in purple! Didn't want to chance the dye transfer they refer to with the red. Thanks again for the code


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:
			
		

> oo thanks ladies! Any idea if her red matches the Dooney red?
> 
> UPDATE: I ordered one in purple! Didn't want to chance the dye transfer they refer to with the red. Thanks again for the code



No problem. Someone shared it withe and I figured I will pass around the love


----------



## Halloweenmommy

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> I know many of us have signed on here, so please post your new nickname and your "DF" handle so that we will know who you are!!
> 
> I'm "SarahW" on the DF!
> 
> I hope the new Dooney section here on TPF is set up soon!!



Any word on the Dooney section here?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I haven't heard or seen anything about one.  I am getting kind of bummed that we still have to search for threads from each other





Halloweenmommy said:


> Any word on the Dooney section here?


----------



## Halloweenmommy

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I haven't heard or seen anything about one.  I am getting kind of bummed that we still have to search for threads from each other



Agreed. Didn't someone say she was told we would get one?  I wonder what the holdup could be.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Can anyone join in here even if they where not on the QVC forum?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> Can anyone join in here even if they where not on the QVC forum?



All Dooney fans are welcome!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Halloweenmommy said:


> Any word on the Dooney section here?



In this thread, "they" said it would be done the first week of December.   http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/requesting-dooney-and-burke-subforum-622733-4.html

Who the heck knows?  I'm getting discouraged.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am too.  I hate having to search through all the threads trying to find what i am looking for instead of us having a central place to post.  Is there some way to flag Vlad or one of the other people who host this website?


----------



## Panders77

Pictures of my new As Is Leather Side Pocket Satchel!  I just love it, cute, light weight, great price and the Navy is a great color.  I would love to get it in red too.l


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have been eyeing this bag in either taupe or tangerine  for a month or so, but I am afraid that the opening is too small.  I watched it being presented, and Sue seemed to struggle a bit to get her hand inside.  I can just imagine trying to get my Nook into it.......





Panders77 said:


> Pictures of my new As Is Leather Side Pocket Satchel!  I just love it, cute, light weight, great price and the Navy is a great color.  I would love to get it in red too.l


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have been eyeing this bag in either taupe or tangerine  for a month or so, but I am afraid that the opening is too small.  I watched it being presented, and Sue seemed to struggle a bit to get her hand inside.  I can just imagine trying to get my Nook into it.......



My kindle fits inside with no problem. Its truly bigger than it looks.
Measures approximately 12"W x 8-1/2"H x 6-1/2"D with a 13" to 17" strap drop and 4" handles; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz and this one is the .....
Dooney & Bourke Leather Side Pocket Satchel with Removable Strap on QVC A230231 

The Dillen leather side pocket satchel Measures approximately 12-1/2"W x 7-1/2"H x 7"D with 4" handles and a 13" to 16" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz


----------



## gatorgirl07

We are going to ATL in a month or two and I think I will stop by the Mall of Georgia and take a look IRL.  I usually like a big bag, so I am afraid it will be small




Panders77 said:


> My kindle fits inside with no problem. Its truly bigger than it looks.
> Measures approximately 12"W x 8-1/2"H x 6-1/2"D with a 13" to 17" strap drop and 4" handles; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz and this one is the .....
> Dooney & Bourke Leather Side Pocket Satchel with Removable Strap on QVC A230231
> 
> The Dillen leather side pocket satchel Measures approximately 12-1/2"W x 7-1/2"H x 7"D with 4" handles and a 13" to 16" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Pictures of my new As Is Leather Side Pocket Satchel!  I just love it, cute, light weight, great price and the Navy is a great color.  I would love to get it in red too.l



Gorgeous!     I am a real satchel fan, and that is one of my all-time favorites.  Congrats, Pam.


----------



## aprimo

Exercising restraint during the after-Christmas sales has been TOUGH.  Dillard's had the Coach Legacy Large Duffle in black cherry on sale and I wanted to buy it SO badly, but managed to resist until it was sold out.  If I hadn't just bought that MKors satchel in nearly the same color I might not have been able to hold back.  Also, I saw a woman on the street the other day carrying a D&B Dillen satchel in bordeaux w/t'moro trim and it reminded me that I had that very bag in a dust cover in my closet that I have NEVER carried.  Talk about guilt!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

aprimo said:
			
		

> Exercising restraint during the after-Christmas sales has been TOUGH.  Dillard's had the Coach Legacy Large Duffle in black cherry on sale and I wanted to buy it SO badly, but managed to resist until it was sold out.  If I hadn't just bought that MKors satchel in nearly the same color I might not have been able to hold back.  Also, I saw a woman on the street the other day carrying a D&B Dillen satchel in bordeaux w/t'moro trim and it reminded me that I had that very bag in a dust cover in my closet that I have NEVER carried.  Talk about guilt!



I second that!  I was at Dillard's yesterday.  I didn't buy anything but I am going to go first thing on New Years Day because they usually have an extra % off sales!!!!


----------



## akewa

I caught the last D&B on QVC.  It was my fist time seeing these as I do not watch alot.  I just loved the pythons they had and am thinking of one since I am looking for a new bag.

Tamara


----------



## MiaBorsa

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!   The Dooney board is UP!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!   The Dooney board is UP!!



Heck yeah, buuuuudy! (Said in my best Pauly Shore voice)


----------



## tlo

Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

tlo said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi!  Welcome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey T!


----------



## tlo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi!  Welcome!



Thanks Gatorgirl.  Just add inga to my nick on the DF.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey T!



How are ya?  The DF is going to dry up now!!!


----------



## Jadite

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jadite said:


> WOO HOO!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> How are ya?  The DF is going to dry up now!!!



This place is SO much cooler than the DF.


----------



## Jadite

MiaBorsa said:


> This place is SO much cooler than the DF.




ITA!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love that pic of your closet, J.


----------



## akewa

Why am I not surprised that the DB sub section is now up and running.  It always happens to me when I show up and everyone is waiting on something.  Just call me a big catalist but it is all good.


----------



## Islandgrl

Mornin' Ladies! IG is here!


----------



## Islandgrl

Hey Sarah, looks like your post over there was poofed.....how rare!:lolots:


----------



## StillWG

Good morning, everyone!  

I was so happy to see that the DF "refugees" now have a place to post!!  Thank you to those who made it possible.

Thanks to you too, Sarah, for the post on the DF letting us know this was now up!  

You are right, IG, the webbie's must have poofed Sarah's thread because it's now gone as is my reply to it.  

Oh well....here we are!  I am very happy to be here!!

Sue


----------



## Islandgrl

Hey Sue!


----------



## StillWG

Islandgrl said:


> Hey Sue!



Hi IG!  

Did you see that Dooney is finally showing more colors in the D II with tan trim line including crimson?   I remember that you told me months ago that this was coming.  It's taken long enough....


Sue


----------



## Islandgrl

StillWG said:


> Hi IG!
> 
> Did you see that Dooney is finally showing more colors in the D II with tan trim line including crimson?   I remember that you told me months ago that this was coming.  It's taken long enough....
> 
> 
> Sue



I did! But I didn't see crimson! Going back to look!

ETA: I still only see it in the medium satchel, which has always been available in crimson? What am I missing?

AHA! I found it in a couple more....I should've known to look at the satchel, since you're the 'Satchel Queen'! LOL!


----------



## TravelenBag

Hello Refugees.   I was ann759  on the other channel.  Posted occassionally but read all the time. 

Saw your link (which is now gone) and came here to drool over all the bags.

MiaBorsa, your pictures and descriptions turned me into a Brahmin fiend.  

Looks like a fun place to visit, purses, shoes, entertainment, pets what else could you want, other than the Brown Truck showing up at your door. 

A/


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> Mornin' Ladies! IG is here!


HEY GF!!!   


StillWG said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> I was so happy to see that the DF "refugees" now have a place to post!!  Thank you to those who made it possible.
> 
> Thanks to you too, Sarah, for the post on the DF letting us know this was now up!
> 
> You are right, IG, the webbie's must have poofed Sarah's thread because it's now gone as is my reply to it.
> 
> Oh well....here we are!  I am very happy to be here!!
> 
> Sue



Hey Sue!!  Don't worry...they don't poof you here for posting about sales.  YAY!!   



TravelenBag said:


> Hello Refugees.   I was ann759  on the other channel.  Posted occassionally but read all the time.
> 
> Saw your link (which is now gone) and came here to drool over all the bags.
> 
> MiaBorsa, your pictures and descriptions turned me into a Brahmin fiend.
> 
> Looks like a fun place to visit, purses, shoes, entertainment, pets what else could you want, other than the Brown Truck showing up at your door.
> 
> A/



Hey Ann!!  You are too kind.  (And what a coincidence, I was fondling a Brahmin at Dillard's this morning, haha!)   This forum is a treasure trove of purse pics and info!!   Glad you came on over.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> Hey Sarah, looks like your post over there was poofed.....how rare!:lolots:



:true:  I'm stunned.  HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Paging hopi.


----------



## hopi

girl, 
Where am I 
Oz or what,
do I look like a computer whiz,
you had to explain to me how to shop at an outlet sale


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> girl,
> Where am I
> Oz or what,
> do I look like a computer whiz,
> you had to explain to me how to shop at an outlet sale



I KNEW you could do it!!      Howya doin'?   Happy New Year to you.


----------



## hopi

Wow this is a mega forum,
 going to have to get on my big girl pants (basically because I have gained 9 pounds since Halloween)
and read


----------



## Halloweenmommy

hopi said:
			
		

> Wow this is a mega forum,
> going to have to get on my big girl pants (basically because I have gained 9 pounds since Halloween)
> and read



It's pretty cool here!  There are a ton of forums!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Wow this is a mega forum,
> going to have to get on my big girl pants (basically because I have gained 9 pounds since Halloween)
> and read



Well, you don't have to worry about those "It's CRAAAAZY to Spend $100 for a PURSE" threads here.  We are all handbag women and we like it.  HAHAHA.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Hi, everyone!  This is jassieblu.  I've been on tPF for a while cultivating my Coach obsession.  Ha!  Happy to see a Dooney forum here as my love for Dooney will neva eva die!


----------



## MiaBorsa

3DoxieMama said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is jassieblu.  I've been on tPF for a while cultivating my Coach obsession.  Ha!  Happy to see a Dooney forum here as my love for Dooney will neva eva die!



Jass!  I didn't know that was you.  I've been hanging out on the Coach board, too.  At least until they got the Dooney board running.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Jass!  I didn't know that was you.  I've been hanging out on the Coach board, too.  At least until they got the Dooney board running.



Hee hee, Sarah!  I was incognito.  Funny b/c I saw some of your posts on the Coach forum and from the pics wondered if they were yours.  You have a signature style, GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

3DoxieMama said:


> Hee hee, Sarah!  I was incognito.  Funny b/c I saw some of your posts on the Coach forum and from the pics wondered if they were yours.  You have a signature style, GF!



LOL!   I gotta get a new bedspread.  :giggles:


----------



## elbgrl

Hi Jassie and hopi!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

elbgrl said:
			
		

> Hi Jassie and hopi!



Hi, Rosiemoto!   How are you?  Nice to see you on here.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi!  So glad everyone is coming to this forum from over there.......!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I'm Here!!!  Hi everyone, its JoyJ from the QVC Dooney Forum.  Took me awhile but I made it.  Good to see everyone!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I'm Here!!!  Hi everyone, its JoyJ from the QVC Dooney Forum.  Took me awhile but I made it.  Good to see everyone!!!



JJ!!     Howdy GF!


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I'm Here!!!  Hi everyone, its JoyJ from the QVC Dooney Forum.  Took me awhile but I made it.  Good to see everyone!!!




Hey Joy!  

It's great to see you here!  

I had been hoping you'd decide to move over to this forum!



Sue


----------



## Pixie RN

Nice to see all you lovely ladies. It's " Pixie RN, one of the QVC refugees.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Pixie!!



Pixie RN said:


> Nice to see all you lovely ladies. It's " Pixie RN, one of the QVC refugees.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you don't have to worry about those "It's CRAAAAZY to Spend $100 for a PURSE" threads here.  We are all handbag women and we like it.  HAHAHA.



Oh I know I hate those threads!


----------



## Panders77

Pixie RN said:


> Nice to see all you lovely ladies. It's " Pixie RN, one of the QVC refugees.



Hi Pixie, I see you got your name


----------



## Panders77

StillWG said:


> Hey Joy!
> 
> It's great to see you here!
> 
> I had been hoping you'd decide to move over to this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



If I didn't mention it before Sue, I just love the picture of your Westie!


----------



## Panders77

Jadite said:


> WOO HOO!!!



Can I spend a day in your closet Jadite?


----------



## Pixie RN

Thank you ladies! You are really making me  I am so enjoying all your posts and fantastic pictures! Gatorgirl, that fuschia is weighing heavily on my mind. I haven't even used my 12 DOD purchase yet. I did make a resolution on the QVC board to be better this year on my purse purchases, yeah, really Linda?
 The year is young. Yes, Pam, somehow I manged to get Pixie. Wonders never cease. All of "ya'lls" purchases just plain rock!:urock:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey Pixie!!     Glad you made it!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you ladies! Gatorgirl, that fuschia is weighing heavily on my mind. I haven't even used my 12 DOD purchase yet.



The fuchsia bag is absolutely gorgeous, and if you are a pink girl like I am, you will absolutely love this bag!  It is soooo much better in person, than on the computer   You know, just trying to help and all that........


----------



## Brwneyed1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> The fuchsia bag is absolutely gorgeous, and if you are a pink girl like I am, you will absolutely love this bag!  It is soooo much better in person, than on the computer   You know, just trying to help and all that........



It really is a beauty in person . =)


----------



## gatorgirl07

And now that I have doubled the strap, it is even better.  I can choose to carry it as a satchel or a shoulder bag.  I can already tell I am getting another one when I find a good sale.  I wish I hadn't had to work during the Dillard's sale  :rain:


----------



## Brwneyed1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> And now that I have doubled the strap, it is even better.  I can choose to carry it as a satchel or a shoulder bag.  I can already tell I am getting another one when I find a good sale.  I wish I hadn't had to work during the Dillard's sale  :rain:



I like that double strap too.


----------



## Pixie RN

Gatorgirl, I LOVE pink! Dillen leather wears like iron, and to me probably the most durable Dooney has next to AWL. Wish they would bring out new styles in the AWL. Still think there isn't anything wrong with going back to "your roots." It certainly worked for Coach. As many pros and cons as there are about the style of this satchel, heavy, etc. I still love it, I guess I must, I own four. Being where I have no "real" places to shop, pictures just bring things to life, at least for me, and heavens, it was "love at first sight" when you posted your picture. That "magic Dooney Dust works!" :


----------



## Brwneyed1

Pixie RN said:
			
		

> Gatorgirl, I LOVE pink! Dillen leather wears like iron, and to me probably the most durable Dooney has next to AWL. Wish they would bring out new styles in the AWL. Still think there isn't anything wrong with going back to "your roots." It certainly worked for Coach. As many pros and cons as there are about the style of this satchel, heavy, etc. I still love it, I guess I must, I own four. Being where I have no "real" places to shop, pictures just bring things to life, at least for me, and heavens, it was "love at first sight" when you posted your picture. That "magic Dooney Dust works!" :



What colors do you have? Do you tend to use one color over an other ?


----------



## MrsKC

Checking in over here ladies--I was very new to the other forum but thanks for the info to come over here too !


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pixie RN said:
			
		

> Gatorgirl, I LOVE pink! Dillen leather wears like iron, and to me probably the most durable Dooney has next to AWL. Wish they would bring out new styles in the AWL. Still think there isn't anything wrong with going back to "your roots." It certainly worked for Coach. As many pros and cons as there are about the style of this satchel, heavy, etc. I still love it, I guess I must, I own four. Being where I have no "real" places to shop, pictures just bring things to life, at least for me, and heavens, it was "love at first sight" when you posted your picture. That "magic Dooney Dust works!" :



It definitely does. I was so excited when I got my bag, and now that I have been oogling Annie's pics of her python, I want one if those too!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:
			
		

> Checking in over here ladies--I was very new to the other forum but thanks for the info to come over here too !



Hi KC!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Hi Jassie and hopi!



Hey Rosie,Jassie and so many more dear friends, I don't mean to miss anybody but navigating this ship has me a bit confused, but it really is fun seeing everyone in a different venue


----------



## Pixie RN

Welcome, I just got here, and still having to "learn" to navigate around. Think this will work well.


----------



## hopi

My message from the TPF webbies say I should be a full fledged member shortly and will be upgraded to a full account. Be able to get personal messages and other stuff.Wondering how long it will take to figure out how many things you can do. It's like being in college. Leave it to Sarah to have us transfer to the Ivy League.
Think this might be big trouble here, just when I thought I was shopped out at Christmas.


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> My message from the TPF webbies say I should be a full fledged member shortly and will be upgraded to a full account. Be able to get personal messages and other stuff.Wondering how long it will take to figure out how many things you can do. It's like being in college. Leave it to Sarah to have us transfer to the Ivy League.
> Think this might be big trouble here, just when I thought I was shopped out at Christmas.



Yay!  and LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My message from the TPF webbies say I should be a full fledged member shortly and will be upgraded to a full account. Be able to get personal messages and other stuff.Wondering how long it will take to figure out how many things you can do. It's like being in college. Leave it to Sarah to have us transfer to the Ivy League.
> Think this might be big trouble here, just when I thought I was shopped out at Christmas.


  The PM function is the bomb.


----------



## Judy1123

Well made my way over, now need to learn and catch up...


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see QVC is still deleting posts about sales.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> Well made my way over, now need to learn and catch up...



Hey Judy.


----------



## StillWG

Panders77 said:


> If I didn't mention it before Sue, I just love the picture of your Westie!




Thanks!   I love your picture too!!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Judy1123 said:


> Well made my way over, now need to learn and catch up...




Hey Judy!  

It's great that you found your way onto this forum.  The DF on the Q is fading fast, I fear.


Sue


----------



## Judy1123

Fading is right, almost boring now with all you nice ladies over here...


----------



## bag-princess

hello gatorgirl and all the other QVC ladies!!

i have been trying to post in this section for two days and for some reason i could not!

anyhoo - you guys knew me as "shesallthat" over there!  i have missed all you but after a little "situation" in that forum with a poster i thought it best to act like a lady and stay out of that situation!  i am sooooooo glad we have this forum here now!!


i must take a look to see what other names i see from the Q!!!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Hi everyone! 

Have only posted over at the QVC boards for a little while, but I have been a member of TPF for a while. At QVC, I post as "lsertic1".


----------



## StillWG

bag-princess said:


> hello gatorgirl and all the other QVC ladies!!
> 
> i have been trying to post in this section for two days and for some reason i could not!
> 
> anyhoo - you guys knew me as "shesallthat" over there!  i have missed all you but after a little "situation" in that forum with a poster i thought it best to act like a lady and stay out of that situation!  i am sooooooo glad we have this forum here now!!
> 
> 
> i must take a look to see what other names i see from the Q!!!



Hi SAT!!    I'm going to have to learn your name here!  I'm so glad that you checked in with those of us moving over from the DF on the Q!!  It will be great to be posting with you again.

Sue


----------



## bag-princess

StillWG said:


> Hi SAT!!    I'm going to have to learn your name here!  I'm so glad that you checked in with those of us moving over from the DF on the Q!!  It will be great to be posting with you again.
> 
> Sue





hello!!!!! 

first i have to say your little dog is so cute!!!

i am so glad to "see" and be able to talk to you again!!!  i don't know what was going on with the page but i can get in now.

i added you to my contacts so don't "loose" you again!!!


----------



## StillWG

bag-princess said:


> hello!!!!!
> 
> first i have to say your little dog is so cute!!!
> 
> i am so glad to "see" and be able to talk to you again!!!  i don't know what was going on with the page but i can get in now.
> 
> i added you to my contacts so don't "loose" you again!!!




Thanks!

I'm still having a little trouble navigating this site....I hope I added you correctly to mine.  


Sue


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I see QVC is still deleting posts about sales.



Q board seems to have shut down right now, Isomers is have a hugh sale on shop nbc, guess the competion for philosopy is to much:lolots:


----------



## elbgrl

Great to see so many posting on this forum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Great to see so many posting on this forum!



I agree.  I'm glad folks are moving over here.  QVC is shooting themselves in the foot with their antics.


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> Q board seems to have shut down right now, Isomers is have a hugh sale on shop nbc, guess the competion for philosopy is to much:lolots:





This way no one can post the sale prices for the Dooneys they are showing at full price!  Such convenient timing!



Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:
			
		

> This way no one can post the sale prices for the Dooneys they are showing at full price!  Such convenient timing!
> 
> Sue



Absolutely!  Funny how the board over there went down in time for the Dooney show .  They can't fool us though!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Absolutely!  Funny how the board over there went down in time for the Dooney show .  They can't fool us though!


The forum is back up now, it is just so lame


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm still having a little trouble navigating this site....I hope I added you correctly to mine.
> 
> 
> Sue




a little trouble, then you are doing good, cause I feel lost at sea here,
I don't even know what you function you are talking about


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> a little trouble, then you are doing good, cause I feel lost at sea here,
> I don't even know what you function you are talking about



Click on anyone's nickname on the left.  You'll see a dropdown menu of choices.  You can add someone to your contacts, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## hopi

thanks Sarah, what is the bag in your avatar, I have never seen that one


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> thanks Sarah, what is the bag in your avatar, I have never seen that one



That's my Gucci Joy Boston satchel.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> That's my Gucci Joy Boston satchel.


simply stunning, would you mind posting a large picture it does not get bigger when you click on it


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> a little trouble, then you are doing good, cause I feel lost at sea here,
> I don't even know what you function you are talking about




I didn't either until I had to try to respond to a request.   

We're probably at about the same place here, hopi!  You are doing a great job with getting pictures of your beauties posted!!  I look forward to seeing more of them!



Sue


----------



## MSA2004

Hi everyone! I am still MSA2004. Easy to remember. I am glad I found the group. Adding yet another password is never a thrill.

Thank you Panders!


----------



## MSA2004

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Aprimo!


I love that little emoticon guy!


----------



## MSA2004

Did anyone pick up anything in the shows yesterday? I did not find anything that I really wanted. I want too me spring/summer items. I am waiting for my replacement satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> simply stunning, would you mind posting a large picture it does not get bigger when you click on it


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2004 said:


> Hi everyone! I am still MSA2004. Easy to remember. I am glad I found the group. Adding yet another password is never a thrill.
> 
> Thank you Panders!



Hey MSA!!  Glad you found us.  (And hopefully some of the whiners won't find us, haha.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2004 said:


> Did anyone pick up anything in the shows yesterday? I did not find anything that I really wanted. I want too me spring/summer items. I am waiting for my replacement satchel.



Nope.  I hardly ever shop with QVC any more.  I can almost always find a better price, cheaper shipping, etc.   Besides, I can't stand that annoying Jane Treacy, so I couldn't watch the show, lol.


----------



## MSA2004

I had an event, so I saw it on the DVR.


----------



## MSA2004

I tried posting this at QVC, but it was deleted. I checked the eBags STEAL OF THE DAY earlier this week. I found a two tone leather tote bag for $49.99. It is the Piazza brand. I have never had any experience with this brand, so it will be new to me. 
The tote is a big structured, but does not appear to be stiff. It has organizational pockets inside and double handles with a 9" drop. There is a leather closure on top. You can visit the eBags website and see it for yourself. I will post a better review after mine arrives this coming week.


----------



## StillWG

MSA2004 said:


> Hi everyone! I am still MSA2004. Easy to remember. I am glad I found the group. Adding yet another password is never a thrill.
> 
> Thank you Panders!





You did find your way over to this board!   



Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


>





That's one gorgeous bag, GF!   



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Hi GFs!

I don't remember if I replied to this thread on Dec when I signed up, but just in case...
Although no introductions needed...same nic

Glad to see you all here


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> That's one gorgeous bag, GF!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi GFs!
> 
> I don't remember if I replied to this thread on Dec when I signed up, but just in case...
> Although no introductions needed...same nic
> 
> Glad to see you all here



Hi MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi MB!



Hi Sarah


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


>



Yum!  I love this one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Yum!  I love this one!



Thanks, Rosie.


----------



## hopi

miaborsa said:


>




thud
http://ak4.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/724036/preview/stock-footage-emoticon-animation-fainting-with-alpha-matte-isolated-on-black.jpg​


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> thud
> http://ak4.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/724036/preview/stock-footage-emoticon-animation-fainting-with-alpha-matte-isolated-on-black.jpg​


----------



## hopi

MSA2004 said:


> Hi everyone! I am still MSA2004. Easy to remember. I am glad I found the group.* Adding yet another password is never a thrill.*
> 
> Thank you Panders!



MSA so glad you made it in, Sarah has us in 

OZ probably to match Patone's new color for the season:greengrin:


----------



## Panders77

bag-princess said:


> hello gatorgirl and all the other QVC ladies!!
> 
> i have been trying to post in this section for two days and for some reason i could not!
> 
> anyhoo - you guys knew me as "shesallthat" over there!  i have missed all you but after a little "situation" in that forum with a poster i thought it best to act like a lady and stay out of that situation!  i am sooooooo glad we have this forum here now!!
> 
> 
> i must take a look to see what other names i see from the Q!!!



Hey BagPrincess!    I like the new name!


----------



## Panders77

Judy1123 said:


> Well made my way over, now need to learn and catch up...



Hi Judy!    Glad you made it over!


----------



## Panders77

LuvManoloB said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have only posted over at the QVC boards for a little while, but I have been a member of TPF for a while. At QVC, I post as "lsertic1".



Welcome were glad to have you over here!


----------



## Panders77

MSA2004 said:


> Did anyone pick up anything in the shows yesterday? I did not find anything that I really wanted. I want too me spring/summer items. I am waiting for my replacement satchel.



I didn't but I love the new Florentine taupe color!   

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/zoomcc_dnb/CC_thumbs/8L940_SCTPSCTP.jpg


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


>



That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> That is one beautiful bag!



Thanks, Pam!


----------



## bag-princess

Panders77 said:


> Hey BagPrincess!    I like the new name!




thank you!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy

Hi all, I am Purseaddiction  (Mary Lynne) from the DF on the Q. I saw the posting and picture of the Feb TSV and now its gone. Good Grief!!!!


----------



## al_forfun

Hi everyone!  I was aliceny over at the Q, posted occasionally but always read the forums.  Just saw a posting that people were coming over here, glad to be somewhere where there is no one deleting posts!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy New Year Everyone!  It's SIU MOM!

I made it!   I've been trying to register for the last week but there was something wrong with either my user name or email address because I would never get the email to continue registering.  Hopi is right, this is going to take some getting used to, but I'll get there. (Just choosing a emoticon is overwhelming! LOL!  I love all the choices!)  

It's great to be here!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi!!!!  Yay for all the new members that have comes we from 'the place that shall not be named'. This forum does take some getting used to, but you will love it here.  NO POOFING or crazy webbies


----------



## MSA2004

Thanks for the warm welcome! From the most recent 12 days, I got a wallet that goes with the satchel I received for my birthday. I was happy to get it on sale. I also got a Blair satchel. 

Earlier this week, I ordered a Fossil satchel that I have had my eye on for a long time. It was on sale at Macys online, but my cart kept emptying and I missed it. So, I looked elsewhere and finally got it through Amazon for a few dollars more, but still about $70 off its full retail price. Now, I am looking for the wallet.


----------



## MSA2004

It is nice to not worry about being deleted every time you post a reply. Someone mentioned there may be a TSV in February. I wonder what it will be? I did not like the last one very much.

I saw the prettiest Kate Spade purse at Nordstrom last week. It is bright pink. I was being really good and after our visit, I put her back. Then, that dark purple Coach duffle caught my eye. That store gets me every time. I walk in right into the purses and shoes (my daughter loves the shoe department. She's only three!) and the purses. I left with only what I came for, and no new purses. But, Spring is arriving soon...


----------



## elbgrl

Wow!  Welcome in to all our fellow refugees!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MSA2004 said:
			
		

> It is nice to not worry about being deleted every time you post a reply. Someone mentioned there may be a TSV in February. I wonder what it will be? I did not like the last one very much.
> 
> I saw the prettiest Kate Spade purse at Nordstrom last week. It is bright pink. I was being really good and after our visit, I put her back. Then, that dark purple Coach duffle caught my eye. That store gets me every time. I walk in right into the purses and shoes (my daughter loves the shoe department. She's only three!) and the purses. I left with only what I came for, and no new purses. But, Spring is arriving soon...



I CANNOT go into a Coach store without buying something. I am lucky (sometimes) that I don't live near any good stores or I wouldn't have any money left

Ps:  there is a TSV thread if you look towards the top of the forum. It has the item number and a link to the bag. Doesn't say when the colors will be available though


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!  It's SIU MOM!
> 
> I made it!   I've been trying to register for the last week but there was something wrong with either my user name or email address because I would never get the email to continue registering.  Hopi is right, this is going to take some getting used to, but I'll get there. (Just choosing a emoticon is overwhelming! LOL!  I love all the choices!)
> 
> It's great to be here!



Hey girl!!   I was just about to email you and Kelly to GIT OVAH HEAH!!!   Happy New Year and I'm glad to see you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

poodlecrazy said:


> Hi all, I am Purseaddiction  (Mary Lynne) from the DF on the Q. I saw the posting and picture of the Feb TSV and now its gone. Good Grief!!!!





al_forfun said:


> Hi everyone!  I was aliceny over at the Q, posted occasionally but always read the forums.  Just saw a posting that people were coming over here, glad to be somewhere where there is no one deleting posts!!!



Hi y'all!!


----------



## RachaelD

Hello,

Q member name Just_Rach.  I was new there too. Read many of you came here, I love this forum


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!!   I was just about to email you and Kelly to GIT OVAH HEAH!!!   Happy New Year and I'm glad to see you.



Happy New Year!
Thanks! LOL!  She's been pretty busy since before Thanksgiving!  I'm going to email her to let her know I made it on TPF, but I'm not sure how soon we'll see her posting here.  I know she'll try as soon as things slow down a bit.


----------



## al_forfun

Alls I can say, its lovely to be here.  People can post pictures, talk about sales, show the "preview" TSV:  all without worrying.  Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

al_forfun said:


> Alls I can say, its lovely to be here.  People can post pictures, talk about sales, show the "preview" TSV:  all without worrying.  Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!  It's SIU MOM!
> 
> I made it!   I've been trying to register for the last week but there was something wrong with either my user name or email address because I would never get the email to continue registering.  Hopi is right, this is going to take some getting used to, but I'll get there. (Just choosing a emoticon is overwhelming! LOL!  I love all the choices!)
> 
> It's great to be here!



Hi SIU Mom! 

It's so nice to 'see' you. I've been thinking about you. I was wondering if you got the MKors dressy tote you wanted (in red of course).

And then keep thinking about you because your red bug is back with me  I keep getting red bags. Last november I ordered a red croco janine and also a red croco little crossbody at the Macy's black friday sale, then at dooney's black friday sale I ordered the Wilson bag (the one with the long straps for the shoulder) in cherry, from the 12DOD I ordered a Nina bundle in cranberry which is a dark red, very similar to the MK claret, and then yesterday I ordered a hobo lock in red (red was not available in the regular item but I found one 'as is' so I decided to give it a try) and just now, I ordered a brahmin asher tote in party red (found it on sale at 50% off plus free shipping and no tax for me), so 132 was a pretty good deal.

So what about you, did you ordered anything during the holiday sales?


----------



## Yellowbrickrd

Hi Ladies! I'm Yellowbrickrd there and here! Recovering from my florentine purchases during the 12 DoD - even though it was largely a disappointing series, I still got some nice bags. Think I'll be set for a while although I can't help "looking" - we'll see. This forum is definitely interesting and thank you, Sarah, for spearheading a DF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RachaelD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Q member name Just_Rach.  I was new there too. Read many of you came here, I love this forum





Yellowbrickrd said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm Yellowbrickrd there and here! Recovering from my florentine purchases during the 12 DoD - even though it was largely a disappointing series, I still got some nice bags. Think I'll be set for a while although I can't help "looking" - we'll see. This forum is definitely interesting and thank you, Sarah, for spearheading a DF.



Hi y'all!!   Glad you found us.  This is a great place...but dangerous.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Hi, all you newcomers this week!  This is a great place to be.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi SIU Mom!
> 
> It's so nice to 'see' you. I've been thinking about you. I was wondering if you got the MKors dressy tote you wanted (in red of course).
> 
> And then keep thinking about you because your red bug is back with me  I keep getting red bags. Last november I ordered a red croco janine and also a red croco little crossbody at the Macy's black friday sale, then at dooney's black friday sale I ordered the Wilson bag (the one with the long straps for the shoulder) in cherry, from the 12DOD I ordered a Nina bundle in cranberry which is a dark red, very similar to the MK claret, and then yesterday I ordered a hobo lock in red (red was not available in the regular item but I found one 'as is' so I decided to give it a try) and just now, I ordered a brahmin asher tote in party red (found it on sale at 50% off plus free shipping and no tax for me), so 132 was a pretty good deal.
> 
> So what about you, did you ordered anything during the holiday sales?



Happy New Year MaryBel!

It's nice to see you too! Once again I passed on the MKors dressy tote.  I really liked it, but I didn't love it, and I knew it would spend more time in my closet than on my shoulder, which is why I passed on it at first. 

Wow!  You do have the Red bug!  And you bought some beauties! What a great price for the Ascher tote!  I bought a Plum O-Ring Shopper during the Dooney Outlet 50% off sale, and I bought a Ted Baker Matinee wallet that was on sale at Nordstrom last Friday.  It's multi colored, but of course the prominent color is red! LOL!


----------



## aprimo

Hey, we finally have our own forum! How did I miss this??  Yay!  Now maybe I will enjoy the new forum much more.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

I'm not from the qvc board.  But I'm wondering what the deal is over there?  Why weren't you all supposed to talk about the bags?  Isn't that the whole point of a board?  You'd think qvc would be happy with all your friendships forged on their site!  Are there any of you that won't buy from qvc anymore?  I've never ordered from there but now I'm a bit leery!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Hey, we finally have our own forum! How did I miss this??  Yay!  Now maybe I will enjoy the new forum much more.



Hey Amy!!


----------



## aprimo

Halloweenmommy said:


> I'm not from the qvc board.  But I'm wondering what the deal is over there?  Why weren't you all supposed to talk about the bags?  Isn't that the whole point of a board?  You'd think qvc would be happy with all your friendships forged on their site!  Are there any of you that won't buy from qvc anymore?  I've never ordered from there but now I'm a bit leery!



There were a lot of things going on there.  The webmaster was constantly deleting posts and banning people for things like posting sales at other sites.  They also tried to stop all discussion of upcoming exclusive D&B bags on QVC because the advanced sales were supposed to be reserved for Insider members.  There was a lot other ridiculous stuff too.

Some people may have sworn off buying from QVC.  I haven't sworn them off, but unless they come up with an exclusive bag that I really love, there are many other places to buy Dooneys that are a lot cheaper.  With only a few exceptions, QVC charges full retail list price, plus shipping & handling and sales tax.  And they often ship bags that have been returned by other customers as brand new, even when they were returned due to defects.  I can usually find a lot better places to buy D&B.


----------



## MSA2004

This morning, I ventured over to Dooney.com.  There are several new styles of the embossed leather featured.  There is a Safari Crossbody bag (very pretty), a satchel, a drawstring and a Janine.  Lots of colors.  If you click on the Safari Crossbody all of the colors work!  There is a mint green (I have never seen a Dooney in this color before).  Oooooh Weeeee!!! Come on Spring!!!!

I can not start a new thread yet, so I posted it here.  I hope everyone gets to see it!!!!

Happy Friday-Eve!!!!!


----------



## MSA2004

Halloweenmommy said:


> I'm not from the qvc board.  But I'm wondering what the deal is over there?  Why weren't you all supposed to talk about the bags?  Isn't that the whole point of a board?  You'd think qvc would be happy with all your friendships forged on their site!  Are there any of you that won't buy from qvc anymore?  I've never ordered from there but now I'm a bit leery!



The main things that stand out are that someone behind the scenes deletes posts that they do not approve of.  If you mention that you got a new purse at Nordstrom (for example) or found a great sale at Von Maur or Barneys and posted the coupon codes so your fellow purse loving ladies (and their mates) could shop, they would delete the postings.  

However, there are constant mentions of sales in the Vera Bradley forum and they don't get deleted. Or the makeup forum.  It seems that Dooney was targeted for some reason.

I have not eliminated my Q shopping, but it has cut down a lot.  There are so many other places to buy your Dooney purses, plus see other accessory lines, and get Free Shipping; coupons; sales; and just a lower price initially (QVC does not price match!!!!) that the experience is just more enjoyable.  

Let's face it.  Some of these purses costs hundreds, if not thousands of dollars.  They are not "inexpensive" to most people. Then, the customers that help keep the place in business find a place to share their love of accessories and they try to eliminate it.  They took away the ability to share photos for awhile.  I can look at your new Michael Kors or Coach or Fendi or whatever without rushing out to buy one for myself.  There is no harm in that.

They absolutely hate when you tell people about something in the Insider magazine.  I think it should be free after all of the money I have spent there since CVN days.  Yes, I have been there that long.

Just yesterday, I received a Dooney in the mail (after three tries, but I will post more on that later) from them.  It is not available anywhere else.  I have called.

Easy pay aside, I can buy it somewhere else for their full price and save a lot of money without the Easy Pay, I am going there.  Why would I give Q an extra $100 for the same purse?


----------



## Halloweenmommy

aprimo said:


> There were a lot of things going on there.  The webmaster was constantly deleting posts and banning people for things like posting sales at other sites.  They also tried to stop all discussion of upcoming exclusive D&B bags on QVC because the advanced sales were supposed to be reserved for Insider members.  There was a lot other ridiculous stuff too.
> 
> Some people may have sworn off buying from QVC.  I haven't sworn them off, but unless they come up with an exclusive bag that I really love, there are many other places to buy Dooneys that are a lot cheaper.  With only a few exceptions, QVC charges full retail list price, plus shipping & handling and sales tax.  And they often ship bags that have been returned by other customers as brand new, even when they were returned due to defects.  I can usually find a lot better places to buy D&B.



It sounds as if they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot!  Not very good business practice!


----------



## k3949411

one more from the Q...u girls rock!


----------



## k3949411

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey CL.  Oooh, that seafoam is such a pretty color.  I'm regretting not buying the florentine drawstring on day 1, so I hope they have a "recap" day like they did last year.


omg!!! got mine on 'day 13'!!! lov this bag. smelllls sooo good!!! a bit stiff yet, but i keep squishin' her to break her in. this bag will def be here longer than i am!!


----------



## k3949411

gatorgirl07 said:


> Since you guys are sharing pics of your love bugs, I wanted to share mine. His name is cricket (he was named after Jiminy cricket). We adopted him from the streets around our house about a year ago. He is so adorable and a definite part of the family
> View attachment 1974299


pretty baby! looks soo soft


----------



## k3949411

elbgrl said:


> I FINALLY received my florentine chestnut drawstring today!  I finally had to do a live chat this morning and got the tracking number, and it was showing out for delivery!  I was dreading it, because I was sure my order would be cancelled since it was still showing booked on my order history.
> 
> Anyway, it is gorgeous!  The color is so rich, and the bag is in perfect condition, no visible defects.  I was afraid that it would be too big, but I think it's going to be just right.  The strap is perfect over the shoulder too, which is great, cause so many Dooneys have those straps that are too short!


loving my chestnut drawstring, too. its taking awhile to break mine in, how about u? its quite stiff, but i just lov the thing. i think it looks so classy casual, if u will! enjoy!!


----------



## k3949411




----------



## MiaBorsa

k3949411 said:


> one more from the Q...u girls rock!



So what's your Q nickname?


----------



## rubycat

Tell me about 'the q'. How does the return process work? What are the down sides( aside from the forums?)


----------



## hopi

aprimo said:


> Hey, we finally have our own forum! How did I miss this??  Yay!  Now maybe I will enjoy the new forum much more.



 aprimo's here


----------



## gatorgirl07

k3949411 said:


> pretty baby! looks soo soft



He is soft. I just pet him and pet him. I can resist!


----------



## MSA2004

The return policy over there is varied. Several people have returned too much apparently and gotten letters warning them about it. 

When you return something, it gets credited back pretty fast. I have also had them refund my money when I clearly asked for an exchange of an item. Then, when I attempt to order the replacement, it is already sold out. That is frustrating.

They could do more to explain the clothes and show all sides of the purses and totes. Since we are not there in person to hold the items, we need that to be conveyed. It's not enough to say "medium". I want them to put a full size zip around wallet inside, for a size comparison. An iPad is nice, but not always useful. An iPad is very skinny. It is also not always in my purse! A hard eyeglass case is a better "tool" for demonstration. I think that if I could see a sample basket of realistic items put inside - like larger cell phones, not just iPhones actually put inside of the pockets, I would know if mine fits. How about a Samsung Note? A Droid Razor? 

I read reviews and people will say "I returned this because my checkbook didn't fit." Or "My phone fit really tightly/my eyeglasses don't fit/I scratched up my hands on the rough zippers or small opening". Then, they return the items and get nasty letters because they didn't just keep it because it was "so pretty" - but you can't use it! 

They could improve that a lot! 

Q has higher shipping charges all the time. Zappos ships free both ways. EBags has free returns. So any other retailers ship free when you buy $49 or $99. 

Q does not price match.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Hello everyone, nice seeing some of the old QVC members here


----------



## MiaBorsa

shoptillidrop said:


> Hello everyone, nice seeing some of the old QVC members here



Hey, who you callin' old??      Nice to see you, STID!!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, who you callin' old??      Nice to see you, STID!!!



LOL!  Should have watched my language .  Great seeing you Sarah


----------



## MiaBorsa

shoptillidrop said:


> LOL!  Should have watched my language .  Great seeing you Sarah



You, too!


----------



## dooneybaby

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi Dooneybaby!  Are you from the QVC Dooney board?



No. I didn't even know that a QVC Dooney board existed.
But it's funny that you've asked. I used to work at QVC about 20 years ago. I don't think they sold Dooney & Bourke back then.


----------



## dooney diva

Hello everyone, I am another Q refugee. Although I never posted over there I've been reading everyones posts for well over a year now. Just wanted to give a shout out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dooneybaby said:


> No. I didn't even know that a QVC Dooney board existed.
> But it's funny that you've asked. I used to work at QVC about 20 years ago. I don't think they sold Dooney & Bourke back then.


Well it's nice to meet you, then!  


dooney diva said:


> Hello everyone, I am another Q refugee. Although I never posted over there I've been reading everyones posts for well over a year now. Just wanted to give a shout out.



Howdy DD.  Glad you made your way over.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

dooney diva said:


> Hello everyone, I am another Q refugee. Although I never posted over there I've been reading everyones posts for well over a year now. Just wanted to give a shout out.



Well don't spend all that time lurking over here!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Halloweenmommy said:


> It sounds as if they are kind of shooting themselves in the foot!  Not very good business practice!



I think QVC is just getting too big for their britches and are starting to act like WalMart when it comes to business practices, "You don't like it, go somewhere else".   QVC does own the community boards so they can pretty much do as they please with regards to terms and conditions. It was them being so arbitrary and capricious that did it for me.


----------



## dooney diva

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I think QVC is just getting too big for their britches and are starting to act like WalMart when it comes to business practices, "You don't like it, go somewhere else".   QVC does own the community boards so they can pretty much do as they please with regards to terms and conditions. It was them being so arbitrary and capricious that did it for me.



I agree with you 100% that's why I like to shop the Q's outlet because the outlet gives you a year to return something and never questions why.


----------



## MSA2004

If anybody is looking for the new 2013 Vera Bradley items, check eBags.com.
I found the Convertible Crossbody for $59 and change; for well under the $74 full retail price. At Q, the item number is A-230783. Plus, with ******, you get 12% cash back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2004 said:


> If anybody is looking for the new 2013 Vera Bradley items, check eBags.com.
> I found the Convertible Crossbody for $59 and change; for well under the $74 full retail price. At Q, the item number is A-230783. Plus, with ******, you get 12% cash back.



Thanks, MSA!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MiaBorsa said:


> I know many of us have signed on here, so please post your new nickname and your "DF" handle so that we will know who you are!!
> 
> I'm "SarahW" on the DF!
> 
> I hope the new Dooney section here on TPF is set up soon!!



Um...excuse me....

ANYONE HOME 

Sorry, I should've added my nic from the DF...

It's ME!!!!   MTTB


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvnMyBags said:


> Um...excuse me....
> 
> ANYONE HOME
> 
> Sorry, I should've added my nic from the DF...
> 
> It's ME!!!!   MTTB



Yay!!  You've come over to the dark side


----------



## LuvnMyBags

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!  You've come over to the dark side


Hey there!!

Is this THE GG from the DF?


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Oh my goodness....

I just went back to the beginning of the thread   There's SO MANY of you here!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvnMyBags said:


> Hey there!!
> 
> Is this THE GG from the DF?



None other!  So glad your here!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvnMyBags said:


> Um...excuse me....
> 
> ANYONE HOME
> 
> Sorry, I should've added my nic from the DF...
> 
> It's ME!!!!   MTTB



  FINALLY!!!   I was just asking about you yesterday!   How are ya??   Glad you made it over.


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MiaBorsa said:


> FINALLY!!!   I was just asking about you yesterday!   How are ya??   Glad you made it over.



Thanks GG!

Sarah girl, I've missed you. Actually, the reason I posted is cause I was chatting with SIU Mom and she said you were asking (you're so sweet) about me.

Thinks have been CRAZY!!!!!

My sweet senior pup Bruce passed away right after Thankgiving. It was unexpected and still very hard on DH  

On the bright side MY SON IS HOME ON LEAVE FROM THE MARINES!!! WooHoo
I'm so stinkin proud of this boy, my chest hurts when I think of all he's going through. As a matter of fact, he'll be finishing up a game of basketball shortly and taking me up to the mall....I NEED the Coach Rory!!!

Oh my goodness. You don't know how badly.

 My SA called and said he just got a black one and I found a cognac at a Macy's. My sweet boy said he wanted to spend time with me, so we're going on a bag hunt then to dinner.


----------



## StillWG

LuvnMyBags said:


> Oh my goodness....
> 
> I just went back to the beginning of the thread   There's SO MANY of you here!!!




MTTB, WOO HOO!! 

It's great to see you here!



Sue


----------



## LuvnMyBags

So I see you've added a Gucci satchel to your collection my dear. Lovely!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

WG!!! OMGoodness. Hey sweetie!

Man, I've missed you gals. 

So, any recent purchases. I haven't bought a bag (except for a $38 "not so sure I want it" older Coach bag from eBay) in months!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Looks like the forum has changed a bit. I haven't posted in a couple months.


----------



## StillWG

LuvnMyBags said:


> WG!!! OMGoodness. Hey sweetie!
> 
> Man, I've missed you gals.
> 
> So, any recent purchases. I haven't bought a bag (except for a $38 "not so sure I want it" older Coach bag from eBay) in months!




I'm headed out for snacks for the big party tonight!!  Go 49'ers!

Hope all is well with you & your family....I'm so glad that you found us here!



Sue


----------



## LuvnMyBags

StillWG said:


> I'm headed out for snacks for the big party tonight!!  Go 49'ers!
> 
> Hope all is well with you & your family....I'm so glad that you found us here!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



 Sounds good.

Enjoy the game!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvnMyBags said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> Sarah girl, I've missed you. Actually, the reason I posted is cause I was chatting with SIU Mom and she said you were asking (you're so sweet) about me.
> 
> Thinks have been CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> My sweet senior pup Bruce passed away right after Thankgiving. It was unexpected and still very hard on DH
> 
> On the bright side MY SON IS HOME ON LEAVE FROM THE MARINES!!! WooHoo
> I'm so stinkin proud of this boy, my chest hurts when I think of all he's going through. As a matter of fact, he'll be finishing up a game of basketball shortly and taking me up to the mall....I NEED the Coach Rory!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness. You don't know how badly.
> 
> My SA called and said he just got a black one and I found a cognac at a Macy's. My sweet boy said he wanted to spend time with me, so we're going on a bag hunt then to dinner.



I've missed you, too!  Wow, sounds like you have been really busy!  I'm so sorry to hear about your pup; that is always tough to bear.    And YIPPEE!!  I know you love spending time with your son...and you must be SO PROUD of him.  

The Rory is a great bag!  Have fun shopping and post up some pics when you get your new bag.  

It's nice to "see" you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvnMyBags said:


> So I see you've added a Gucci satchel to your collection my dear. Lovely!





LuvnMyBags said:


> WG!!! OMGoodness. Hey sweetie!
> 
> Man, I've missed you gals.
> 
> So, any recent purchases. I haven't bought a bag (except for a $38 "not so sure I want it" older Coach bag from eBay) in months!



Whoa!!  You definitely "need" that Rory, GF!!


----------



## hopi

LuvnMyBags said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> Sarah girl, I've missed you. Actually, the reason I posted is cause I was chatting with SIU Mom and she said you were asking (you're so sweet) about me.
> 
> Thinks have been CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> My sweet senior pup Bruce passed away right after Thankgiving. It was unexpected and still very hard on DH
> 
> On the bright side MY SON IS HOME ON LEAVE FROM THE MARINES!!! WooHoo
> I'm so stinkin proud of this boy, my chest hurts when I think of all he's going through. As a matter of fact, he'll be finishing up a game of basketball shortly and taking me up to the mall....I NEED the Coach Rory!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness. You don't know how badly.
> 
> My SA called and said he just got a black one and I found a cognac at a Macy's. *My sweet boy said he wanted to spend time with me, so we're going on a bag hunt then to dinner.*


*

*

MTTB

So glad you are here.
God Bless your son and he really is a sweetheart to take you shopping. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

LuvnMyBags said:


> Um...excuse me....
> 
> ANYONE HOME
> 
> Sorry, I should've added my nic from the DF...
> 
> It's ME!!!!   MTTB



Hey GIRL!!!!    So glad you made it over here!!! good to see you!!!


----------



## MaryBel

LuvnMyBags said:


> Um...excuse me....
> 
> ANYONE HOME
> 
> Sorry, I should've added my nic from the DF...
> 
> It's ME!!!!   MTTB



Hey MTTB!

Nice to see you here! A lot of us moved here since the old place was not fun anymore.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey MTTB!
> 
> Nice to see you here! A lot of us moved here since the old place was not fun anymore.



Amen, sista' friend


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MaryBel said:


> Hey MTTB!
> 
> Nice to see you here! A lot of us moved here since the old place was not fun anymore.



Hey MB!!

How are ya?

Yeah, I can see that. Good to see so many of you guys still together.


HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvnMyBags said:


> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!



Right back atcha, sweetie.


----------



## MaryBel

LuvnMyBags said:


> Hey MB!!
> 
> How are ya?
> 
> Yeah, I can see that. Good to see so many of you guys still together.
> 
> 
> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!



Hi MTTB,

I'm ok, how about you? Still super busy with work and the boys?

I'm getting tired of the cold here in MN. Wanted to go and visit your town this weekend but DH can not take Monday off, so I postponed it until March. The weather should be nicer too, so I think it is a better idea.

Yeah, we are having so much fun here...the problem is I now jump back and forth between this forum and the coach forum and you know how it is, you see a pic and then you start obsessing anout that bag. I have to behave and go from :devil: to  I have my doubts on suceeding


----------



## cinnybuns

Hi All,

I'm new to the D&B line, I just purchased my first bag from QVC the patent leather satchel.  It's so beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cinnybuns said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the D&B line, I just purchased my first bag from QVC the patent leather satchel.  It's so beautiful.



Great bag!  Which color did you choose?


----------



## cinnybuns

MiaBorsa said:


> Great bag!  Which color did you choose?


I played it safe and purchased the black, but the Hot Pink posted by brookeab is very tempting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cinnybuns said:


> I played it safe and purchased the black, but the Hot Pink posted by brookeab is very tempting.



Ooooh, I love the black!  That's the one I had my eye on, but I managed to resist.


----------



## cinnybuns

I'm semi tempted by the pink now.  I've never had a pink bag before,  I have a feeling my receptionist at work would love the pink one too...matching bags anyone? Lol 




MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I love the black!  That's the one I had my eye on, but I managed to resist.


----------



## Panders77

cinnybuns said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the D&B line, I just purchased my first bag from QVC the patent leather satchel.  It's so beautiful.



Congratulations I know it's beautiful!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MaryBel said:


> Hi MTTB,
> 
> I'm ok, how about you? Still super busy with work and the boys?
> 
> I'm getting tired of the cold here in MN. Wanted to go and visit your town this weekend but DH can not take Monday off, so I postponed it until March. The weather should be nicer too, so I think it is a better idea.
> 
> Yeah, we are having so much fun here...the problem is I now jump back and forth between this forum and the coach forum and you know how it is, you see a pic and then you start obsessing anout that bag. I have to behave and go from :devil: to  I have my doubts on suceeding



Things have been crazy here since Thanksgiving. Right now my son is on military leave til Tuesday so things should calm down a bit pretty soon. 

Girl, your preachin to the choir  on the whole handbag obsessing thing. Why do you think I can't be around here too much? Everything from Dooney to Hermes...Overload!!!

I'm SOOO done with winter. Hasn't been to bad this year, but I'm anxious to pull out the summer bags, t-shirts and sandals


----------



## MaryBel

LuvnMyBags said:


> Things have been crazy here since Thanksgiving. Right now my son is on military leave til Tuesday so things should calm down a bit pretty soon.
> 
> Girl, your preachin to the choir  on the whole handbag obsessing thing. Why do you think I can't be around here too much? Everything from Dooney to Hermes...Overload!!!
> 
> I'm SOOO done with winter. Hasn't been to bad this year, but I'm anxious to pull out the summer bags, t-shirts and sandals



that's why I'm limiting my visits to the dooney and coach forums, with an ocasional visit to the MKors. I don't want to start a new and more expensive obsession 

I'm done too. My son was just telling me that he 'hates' winter, that he wished we never had winter again. He wants summer here so we can go to the pool. I think he's hating it this time since it was colder than last year so they stay all day inside at school and he gets bored.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

cinnybuns said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the D&B line, I just purchased my first bag from QVC the patent leather satchel.  It's so beautiful.



Welcome!!! and congratulations on your Dooney!!!  I loved the look of that black patent.  Hope you love it!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> that's why I'm limiting my visits to the dooney and coach forums, with an ocasional visit to the MKors. I don't want to start a new and more expensive obsession
> 
> hahahaha.. occassionally I roam around the Christian Loubitain (sp?) forum.  I love looking at his shoes.  No temptation for me to buy tho... its been so long since I wore a hi heel that I wouldn't even be able to walk from a chair to a mirror to see how they looked on my feet.   but yeah, I pretty much limit my forum to the same ones you do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's why I'm limiting my visits to the dooney and coach forums, with an ocasional visit to the MKors. I don't want to start a new and more expensive obsession
> 
> hahahaha.. occassionally I roam around the Christian Loubitain (sp?) forum.  I love looking at his shoes.  No temptation for me to buy tho... its been so long since I wore a hi heel that I wouldn't even be able to walk from a chair to a mirror to see how they looked on my feet.   but yeah, I pretty much limit my forum to the same ones you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  Shoes.  My other weakness.  (Besides chocolate.)
Click to expand...


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MaryBel said:


> that's why I'm limiting my visits to the dooney and coach forums, with an ocasional visit to the MKors. I don't want to start a new and more expensive obsession
> 
> I'm done too. My son was just telling me that he 'hates' winter, that he wished we never had winter again. He wants summer here so we can go to the pool. I think he's hating it this time since it was colder than last year so they stay all day inside at school and he gets bored.



Well, I did get my feet wet with one Gucci and one LV...but that's it!!! I HAD to have 'em. I'm OK with that. I've taken them out twice each and that's it! It's terrible. I baby them so much cause I'm afraid to ruin them. ANY chance of rain or snow and there's no way they're leaving the house. So silly.

Coach, MK and Dooney are my favorite "workhorse" bags anyway!

COME ON SPRING!!!!


----------



## brookeab

wrong thread! LOL


----------



## StillWG

About Q DF....has anyone noticed that it has practically died now that most of us post here most if not all of the time.  It's a shadow of its former self!  

C'est la vie!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hardly ever look at the Q BB, but it did bring a bunch of us together.  We had some good times there for sure.


----------



## Judy1123

Mia Borsa I posted the info for Scotty on the Dooney outlet thread


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> Mia Borsa I posted the info for Scotty on the Dooney outlet thread



Thanks!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I hardly ever look at the Q BB, but it did bring a bunch of us together.  We had some good times there for sure.



We certainly did!!

And now here many of us are!!  

I'm so glad you got us moved over here, GF!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> We certainly did!!
> 
> And now here many of us are!!
> 
> I'm so glad you got us moved over here, GF!
> 
> 
> Sue



I'm glad a lot of familiar "faces" have come over here.  I like the tone of this forum and it's nice to post about a new bag without the negative trolls showing up to toss in their 2 cents and try to spoil it for everyone.


----------



## gatorgirl07

You mean the trolls who have SOOOOO many other things besides handbags to spend their money on?  It's really refreshing not to have to deal with them anymore or having to justify how we think our money should be spent.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> You mean the trolls who have SOOOOO many other things besides handbags to spend their money on?  It's really refreshing not to have to deal with them anymore or having to justify how we think our money should be spent.



Yep.  That's them.     We can do our shallow obsessing here without judgement.  LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep.  That's them.     We can do our shallow obsessing here without judgement.  LOL!



Yay!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!!!



Oh yeah, I loved the posts about how anyone could be buying those expensinve handbags, how they had the exact same bags at Walmart (remember that one? OMG!!) and then you do a search on them and find them posting on the Ripka forum or talking about the $500 SILVER cuff they bought.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Too funny!  I do remember that one.  They were such a PITB!  I don't know why they would cometo our forum, just to pick a fight


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> Too funny!  I do remember that one.  They were such a PITB!  I don't know why they would cometo our forum, just to pick a fight



You know the QVC boards were just full of people who did that... folks would go into the WEN board, or the Ripka board or even Susan Graver's board and just rip on the products by those vendors.  

While I don't spend a whole lot of time on other sites here on the PF.. I do roam around some and there are some PRICEY product boards here.  And I haven't seen people from the Coach board going into the Hermes board and talk about how they could find a Hermes at Target.   

I just love the PF  :tpfrox:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> And I haven't seen people from the Coach board going into the Hermes board and talk about how they could find a Hermes at Target.
> 
> I just love the PF  :tpfrox:



TOO FUNNY!!!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

It's like my mom says, some people have to talk because they have a mouth...or in this case, they type because they have fingers :lolots:

I never understand why they have to be commenting on what other people buy.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> It's like my mom says, some people have to talk because they have a mouth...or in this case, they type because they have fingers :lolots:
> 
> I never understand why they have to be commenting on what other people buy.




MaryBel,

I can't remember which thread had your great new pix in it.  (I've been shoveling too much today, I guess!)  Just wanted to add a positive comment....the kind we make here!   

Your new bags, doo dahs and accessories are gorgeous!!

Love them!

Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> MaryBel,
> 
> I can't remember which thread had your great new pix in it.  (I've been shoveling too much today, I guess!)  Just wanted to add a positive comment....the kind we make here!
> 
> Your new bags, doo dahs and accessories are gorgeous!!
> 
> Love them!
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!

They are in the OT thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-pals-off-topic-chat-thread-804364.html


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> They are in the OT thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-pals-off-topic-chat-thread-804364.html




Thanks, MaryBel!

I'll have to take another look at your beauties later! 


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

I am LitGeek on the DF too. Loving all of the helpful threads on this forum.


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> I am LitGeek on the DF too. Loving all of the helpful threads on this forum.



Hi GF!

I'm glad that you joined us here.  

The DF is a little bit sad these days.  With Dooney show scheduled for Tuesday there should be a little more activity on that board but this is the place to be.


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> I am LitGeek on the DF too. Loving all of the helpful threads on this forum.



Hi LitGeek!  Glad you found us.


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> Hi GF!
> 
> I'm glad that you joined us here.
> 
> The DF is a little bit sad these days.  With Dooney show scheduled for Tuesday there should be a little more activity on that board but this is the place to be.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks  Hoping the Q will bring in some of the new spring colors for the show...gotta love their EZ pay!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi LitGeek!  Glad you found us.



Thanks


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

LitGeek said:


> I am LitGeek on the DF too. Loving all of the helpful threads on this forum.



Hi LitGeek!!! Welcome!!  Glad you found us here at the Purse Forum.  Hope you will join us in the fun.


----------



## LitGeek

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi LitGeek!!! Welcome!!  Glad you found us here at the Purse Forum.  Hope you will join us in the fun.



Thank you


----------



## elbgrl

Hi LitGeek!  Nice to see you here!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Hi LitGeek!  Nice to see you here!



Thanks


----------



## MaryBel

Welcome LitGeek, it's nice to see you here!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> Welcome LitGeek, it's nice to see you here!



Thanks so much


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just bumping in case any more refugees have made it over.


----------



## luvspurses

hi everyone, just found this thread! i have been away from the dooney boards for a while, but i used to be on the q forum as justalittlebling. just wanted to say hi! i have wandered back here and now really like the hydrangea pattern. i saw the upcoming tsv photo, but think i like the hydrangea a bit better, altho i have not seen it in person. does anyone have any thoughts on these floral bags?


----------



## BoldGirl

I haven`t been here for awhile, but I am delighted to see a Dooney forum!  I have loved these bags for years!  I think I have 5 or 6.  Their straps are sturdy, and I love the hardware.  I cannot kill these bags. Even after years, they still look great.

Anyway I am happy that I popped back in and see this forum.

I am so disappointed that I did not buy a gorgeous Dooney I saw in Macy`s when I was in NY back in December.  I have thought about that bag several times over the last 4 months.......just like the man that got away


----------



## MrsKC

BoldGirl said:


> I haven`t been here for awhile, but I am delighted to see a Dooney forum!  I have loved these bags for years!  I think I have 5 or 6.  Their straps are sturdy, and I love the hardware.  I cannot kill these bags. Even after years, they still look great.
> 
> Anyway I am happy that I popped back in and see this forum.
> 
> I am so disappointed that I did not buy a gorgeous Dooney I saw in Macy`s when I was in NY back in December.  I have thought about that bag several times over the last 4 months.......just like the man that got away


 
Hi there, BoldGirl, I think the FRIENDS sale at Macys is still on for the remainder of today and possibly tomorrow. You might be able to get what you want for 25% off .  kc


----------



## elbgrl

Welcome luvspurses and BoldGirl!


----------



## DooneyDamour

Hi ladies! I'm late signing up to this forum and leaving the QVC dooney forum. My name at QVC was WVGirl.  Glad there's a purse forum we can go to  that will allow us to post pics and sales and enjoy our love of purses freely!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

DooneyDamour said:


> Hi ladies! I'm late signing up to this forum and leaving the QVC dooney forum. My name at QVC was WVGirl.  Glad there's a purse forum we can go to  that will allow us to post pics and sales and enjoy our love of purses freely!!!



Hi!  You are going to love the freedom we all share here without any of the restriction that past forums had. You can post pics, sales, and anything else you want without fear if repercussions from the powers that be.......


----------



## rassie

gatorgirl07 said:


> hi!  You are going to love the freedom we all share here without any of the restriction that past forums had. You can post pics, sales, and anything else you want without fear if repercussions from the powers that be.......



lol


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Welcome to our newest members!!!  The Dooney boards here on the purse forum are like what it used to be like on the old QVC boards.. FUN!!!  Lots of great members here.  Looking forward to your posts and pictures!!!


----------



## luvspurses

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi!  You are going to love the freedom we all share here without any of the restriction that past forums had. You can post pics, sales, and anything else you want without fear if repercussions from the powers that be.......


sounds great! glad we have a new meeting place


----------



## Melzkel

Hi to all the Dooney girls!  I was Alphachicky on the Q boards for years, and at some point I was banned for posting pics of a TSV I had received and was gushing about, shame on me I know!  Was able to get my nic back again, and then they did some fiddling with the boards, and I had to register with a new nic, which was Dooneychick, but then came a point when they let me have Alphachicky again--derrrr-- I haven't logged in there for so long I can't remember which nic it is currently, I think it's Alphachicky.

I was from a huge group of Dooney fans that populated that board before your group, and slowly we were all chased off, tried to build a new Dooney forum of our own, and that didn't work out so well--lol.  Since that time I rarely posted on the current DF, due to a certain poster who was quite nasty at times, seems that even she is gone now.  

I found you all here by googling one day looking for info on the May 12th TSV, and up popped the purse forum.  I'd actually signed up here back in 2006, but have never posted til now, lol--talk about lurking!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Melzkel said:


> Hi to all the Dooney girls!  I was Alphachicky on the Q boards for years, and at some point I was banned for posting pics of a TSV I had received and was gushing about, shame on me I know!  Was able to get my nic back again, and then they did some fiddling with the boards, and I had to register with a new nic, which was Dooneychick, but then came a point when they let me have Alphachicky again--derrrr-- I haven't logged in there for so long I can't remember which nic it is currently, I think it's Alphachicky.
> 
> I was from a huge group of Dooney fans that populated that board before your group, and slowly we were all chased off, tried to build a new Dooney forum of our own, and that didn't work out so well--lol.  Since that time I rarely posted on the current DF, due to a certain poster who was quite nasty at times, seems that even she is gone now.
> 
> I found you all here by googling one day looking for info on the May 12th TSV, and up popped the purse forum.  I'd actually signed up here back in 2006, but have never posted til now, lol--talk about lurking!



Glad to have you here!!  Welcome


----------



## Melzkel

Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

luvspurses said:


> hi everyone, just found this thread! i have been away from the dooney boards for a while, but i used to be on the q forum as justalittlebling. just wanted to say hi! i have wandered back here and now really like the hydrangea pattern. i saw the upcoming tsv photo, but think i like the hydrangea a bit better, altho i have not seen it in person. does anyone have any thoughts on these floral bags?


 


BoldGirl said:


> I haven`t been here for awhile, but I am delighted to see a Dooney forum!  I have loved these bags for years!  I think I have 5 or 6.  Their straps are sturdy, and I love the hardware.  I cannot kill these bags. Even after years, they still look great.
> 
> Anyway I am happy that I popped back in and see this forum.
> 
> I am so disappointed that I did not buy a gorgeous Dooney I saw in Macy`s when I was in NY back in December.  I have thought about that bag several times over the last 4 months.......just like the man that got away


 


DooneyDamour said:


> Hi ladies! I'm late signing up to this forum and leaving the QVC dooney forum. My name at QVC was WVGirl.  Glad there's a purse forum we can go to  that will allow us to post pics and sales and enjoy our love of purses freely!!!


 


Melzkel said:


> Hi to all the Dooney girls!  I was Alphachicky on the Q boards for years, and at some point I was banned for posting pics of a TSV I had received and was gushing about, shame on me I know!  Was able to get my nic back again, and then they did some fiddling with the boards, and I had to register with a new nic, which was Dooneychick, but then came a point when they let me have Alphachicky again--derrrr-- I haven't logged in there for so long I can't remember which nic it is currently, I think it's Alphachicky.
> 
> I was from a huge group of Dooney fans that populated that board before your group, and slowly we were all chased off, tried to build a new Dooney forum of our own, and that didn't work out so well--lol.  Since that time I rarely posted on the current DF, due to a certain poster who was quite nasty at times, seems that even she is gone now.
> 
> I found you all here by googling one day looking for info on the May 12th TSV, and up popped the purse forum.  I'd actually signed up here back in 2006, but have never posted til now, lol--talk about lurking!


 
Welcome to our newest Dooney Girls .  kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> Welcome to our newest Dooney Girls .  kc



Look who figured out multi quote!!  Go you KC


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Look who figured out multi quote!!  Go you KC


 
I know, right . I am turning into a PurseForum pro, thanks to everyone's help .  kc


----------



## elbgrl

Welcome new posters!  We're glad to see you!


----------



## luvspurses

MrsKC said:


> Welcome to our newest Dooney Girls .  kc


thanks mrskc and elbgrl


----------



## DooneyDamour

Thanks ladies for the welcome!  I like the may tsv! Not sure ill get one...like the floral pattern but wondering how busy it will look when carrying it. What do y'all think?


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

Hi Ladies.  It finally took me forever to locate the purse forum after a few people posted from the QVC D&B board they were leaving.  It is SO dead over there and the ladies I've chatted with in the past were such fun.

I have the same name I used on the Q: Cat Lover 53 and hope a few of you still remember me.

I have recently added a few of the hydrangea bags to my collection and am trying to be good and purge a few. But it's so hard!  It's either that or be more creative with where to store them.

Glad to be here, Ladies!  I'll do my best to figure out the site.


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

Panders77 said:


> My kindle fits inside with no problem. Its truly bigger than it looks.
> Measures approximately 12"W x 8-1/2"H x 6-1/2"D with a 13" to 17" strap drop and 4" handles; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz and this one is the .....
> Dooney & Bourke Leather Side Pocket Satchel with Removable Strap on QVC A230231
> 
> The Dillen leather side pocket satchel Measures approximately 12-1/2"W x 7-1/2"H x 7"D with 4" handles and a 13" to 16" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 1 oz


 

Panders - a name I remember from the Q boards.  I'm glad to see you here.  I'm still trying to figure out what is a new post but I'll stick with it.

Love the photos in this post.


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

MiaBorsa said:


> I know many of us have signed on here, so please post your new nickname and your "DF" handle so that we will know who you are!!
> 
> I'm "SarahW" on the DF!
> 
> I hope the new Dooney section here on TPF is set up soon!!


 
Sarah, I'm Cat Lover 53 from the Q boards and happy to have found the group.  Is there a way to see the current posts?  This is all new technology for me but I'm trying!  Thanks


----------



## Islandgrl

Melzkel said:


> Hi to all the Dooney girls!  I was Alphachicky on the Q boards for years, and at some point I was banned for posting pics of a TSV I had received and was gushing about, shame on me I know!  Was able to get my nic back again, and then they did some fiddling with the boards, and I had to register with a new nic, which was Dooneychick, but then came a point when they let me have Alphachicky again--derrrr-- I haven't logged in there for so long I can't remember which nic it is currently, I think it's Alphachicky.
> 
> I was from a huge group of Dooney fans that populated that board before your group, and slowly we were all chased off, tried to build a new Dooney forum of our own, and that didn't work out so well--lol.  Since that time I rarely posted on the current DF, due to a certain poster who was quite nasty at times, seems that even she is gone now.
> 
> I found you all here by googling one day looking for info on the May 12th TSV, and up popped the purse forum.  I'd actually signed up here back in 2006, but have never posted til now, lol--talk about lurking!


 
Hi Alpha! Islandgirl7032 here! Really long time, no talk to! Good to 'see' you here! Just had to say HELLO!


----------



## elbgrl

Melzkel said:


> Hi to all the Dooney girls!  I was Alphachicky on the Q boards for years, and at some point I was banned for posting pics of a TSV I had received and was gushing about, shame on me I know!  Was able to get my nic back again, and then they did some fiddling with the boards, and I had to register with a new nic, which was Dooneychick, but then came a point when they let me have Alphachicky again--derrrr-- I haven't logged in there for so long I can't remember which nic it is currently, I think it's Alphachicky.
> 
> I was from a huge group of Dooney fans that populated that board before your group, and slowly we were all chased off, tried to build a new Dooney forum of our own, and that didn't work out so well--lol.  Since that time I rarely posted on the current DF, due to a certain poster who was quite nasty at times, seems that even she is gone now.
> 
> I found you all here by googling one day looking for info on the May 12th TSV, and up popped the purse forum.  I'd actually signed up here back in 2006, but have never posted til now, lol--talk about lurking!


Hey girl!  I remember you from the "old" board - the really "old" board that you started!  I think I was rosiemoto there also, or maybe rosiem.  This board is great - welcome!


----------



## gatorgirl07

CAT LOVER 53 said:


> Hi Ladies.  It finally took me forever to locate the purse forum after a few people posted from the QVC D&B board they were leaving.  It is SO dead over there and the ladies I've chatted with in the past were such fun.
> 
> I have the same name I used on the Q: Cat Lover 53 and hope a few of you still remember me.
> 
> I have recently added a few of the hydrangea bags to my collection and am trying to be good and purge a few. But it's so hard!  It's either that or be more creative with where to store them.
> 
> Glad to be here, Ladies!  I'll do my best to figure out the site.



Hi Cat lover!  Glad to see you here


----------



## Di 623

I'm surprise_sometime over there...I never really posted but I'd always lurk


----------



## Melzkel

elbgrl said:


> Hey girl!  I remember you from the "old" board - the really "old" board that you started!  I think I was rosiemoto there also, or maybe rosiem.  This board is great - welcome!


 
Hiya!  I think you were rosiem too, lol--my memory poofs about as often as any tsv info these days!


----------



## Melzkel

Islandgrl said:


> Hi Alpha! Islandgirl7032 here! Really long time, no talk to! Good to 'see' you here! Just had to say HELLO!


 
HI there Islandgrl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Howdy to all the "new" faces.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I am bumping this thread in case there are any straggling QVC Dooney Forum folks lurking around.  Or anyone lurking for that matter.

So speaking of lurking....I was chatting with "ruepost" and she has been really busy lately with work and her son has been staying with her and she went on a big shopping trip to the Agora outlets.  So she has been lurking.  She is like me... doesn't want to be away from the forum and then come back in to just post pics of new bags.  Anyway, she is preparing for another vacation so she is swamped with trying to get work in shape so she can leave on vacay, then trying to get ready for her vacay.  She asked me to tell you all hello, and is thinking about everyone.

She has picked up a few Dooney's during her outings.  She got that new Dooney Patent shopper in the white and black.  Then she was at the outlets for the 4th sales and she got another patent shopper in orange and tan.  She also picked up a red signature tote.  She got both at crazy ridiculous low prices.  Practically free.  

So I just wanted to pass on her greetings.  Hopefully she will be back posting with us after her vacay.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I am bumping this thread in case there are any straggling QVC Dooney Forum folks lurking around.  Or anyone lurking for that matter.
> 
> So speaking of lurking....I was chatting with "ruepost" and she has been really busy lately with work and her son has been staying with her and she went on a big shopping trip to the Agora outlets.  So she has been lurking.  She is like me... doesn't want to be away from the forum and then come back in to just post pics of new bags.  Anyway, she is preparing for another vacation so she is swamped with trying to get work in shape so she can leave on vacay, then trying to get ready for her vacay.  She asked me to tell you all hello, and is thinking about everyone.
> 
> She has picked up a few Dooney's during her outings.  She got that new Dooney Patent shopper in the white and black.  Then she was at the outlets for the 4th sales and she got another patent shopper in orange and tan.  She also picked up a red signature tote.  She got both at crazy ridiculous low prices.  Practically free.
> 
> So I just wanted to pass on her greetings.  Hopefully she will be back posting with us after her vacay.


 
Hey Joy,

For a minute I was thinking 'who is she talking about' and then I saw the bags she bougth...ah, you are talking about SIU Mom! She showed me the bags too  
I'm trying to convince her to come here and start a thread with the 2 new beauties she got!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I am bumping this thread in case there are any straggling QVC Dooney Forum folks lurking around.  Or anyone lurking for that matter.
> 
> So speaking of lurking....I was chatting with "ruepost" and she has been really busy lately with work and her son has been staying with her and she went on a big shopping trip to the Agora outlets.  So she has been lurking.  She is like me... doesn't want to be away from the forum and then come back in to just post pics of new bags.  Anyway, she is preparing for another vacation so she is swamped with trying to get work in shape so she can leave on vacay, then trying to get ready for her vacay.  She asked me to tell you all hello, and is thinking about everyone.
> 
> She has picked up a few Dooney's during her outings.  She got that new Dooney Patent shopper in the white and black.  Then she was at the outlets for the 4th sales and she got another patent shopper in orange and tan.  She also picked up a red signature tote.  She got both at crazy ridiculous low prices.  Practically free.
> 
> So I just wanted to pass on her greetings.  Hopefully she will be back posting with us after her vacay.



Thanks, JJ!  I hope SIU Mom has a great vacation and she'd better come and post those pics!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hey Joy,
> 
> For a minute I was thinking 'who is she talking about' and then I saw the bags she bougth...ah, you are talking about SIU Mom! She showed me the bags too
> I'm trying to convince her to come here and start a thread with the 2 new beauties she got!


 
hahahaha... I had a brain burp.  I completely forgot her QVC DF name.  LOL


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, JJ!  I hope SIU Mom has a great vacation and she'd better come and post those pics!!


 
I'll tell her!!!  She doesn't want the wrath of TPF on her backside!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just bumping this thread to see if there are any more "Refugees" that have signed up at TPF!!


----------



## StillWG

When do we lose our "refugee" status?  

I've practically forgotten my latest id and password for the DF.   


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I had just noticed some new "faces" around here and wondered if they were anyone we used to know.   

I thought you were still posting over there, Sue?    I still read occasionally, but it's really a kind of sad place now.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I had just noticed some new "faces" around here and wondered if they were anyone we used to know.
> 
> *I thought you were still posting over there, Sue*?    I still read occasionally, but it's really a kind of sad place now.


 
I do post once in a while....a great while.  It just is missing something.  US!!! 


Sue


----------



## MSA2005

MiaBorsa said:


> Just bumping this thread to see if there are any more "Refugees" that have signed up at TPF!!


Hi! I joined before. Apparently stayed away too long and had to re-sign up today. UGH!!!!!!! So, now I have to wait in limbo for 10 days for "Full Membership". These are purses after all. What's the deal?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> Hi! I joined before. Apparently stayed away too long and had to re-sign up today. UGH!!!!!!! So, now I have to wait in limbo for 10 days for "Full Membership". These are purses after all. What's the deal?



   Most forums have rules in place to prevent spammers.  They want to make sure you are a handbag enthusiast and not some credit-card thief in Zimbabwe.


----------



## LitGeek

MSA2005 said:


> Hi! I joined before. Apparently stayed away too long and had to re-sign up today. UGH!!!!!!! So, now I have to wait in limbo for 10 days for "Full Membership". These are purses after all. What's the deal?


Welcome back!


----------



## MSA2005

Uninstalled app. Reinstalled app. It let me right in.



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MSA2005 said:


> Uninstalled app. Reinstalled app. It let me right in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Hey MSA .. good to see you over here!!!!  hope all is well with you.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MSA2005 said:


> Hi! I joined before. Apparently stayed away too long and had to re-sign up today. UGH!!!!!!! So, now I have to wait in limbo for 10 days for "Full Membership". These are purses after all. What's the deal?



Welcome back!  Happy to "see" you


----------



## RuedeNesle

MSA2005 said:


> Hi! I joined before. Apparently stayed away too long and had to re-sign up today. UGH!!!!!!! So, now I have to wait in limbo for 10 days for "Full Membership". These are purses after all. What's the deal?





Welcome back MSA!:kiss:


----------



## MSA2005

Thanks!


----------



## godfreako

New!
http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/slideshow/Feb 2014 new


----------



## LitGeek

godfreako said:


> New!
> http://s941.photobucket.com/user/godfreako/slideshow/Feb 2014 new


Thanks GFO! I am going to start a new thread for you to post new photos for us.


----------



## MSA2005

Very pretty! I may have to buy one or get one for my Mom, who loves pansies. I'd prefer an outside pocket, but it's a pretty pattern nonetheless.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, GFO!!   I'm not a florals fan but I love seeing what's new at Q.   I think you can start your own threads now that you have 10 posts...is that right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Saying "hello" to Cat Lover 53!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bumping for *LavenderJunkie*!   LJ, you might be interested to see how many of us abandoned Q to come here.     When we first arrived, there was no separate TPF section for Dooney...so we have come far in a short time!

Also, GFO is free to post spy pics and TSV info.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Bumping for *LavenderJunkie*!   LJ, you might be interested to see how many of us abandoned Q to come here.     When we first arrived, there was no separate TPF section for Dooney...so we have come far in a short time!
> 
> Also, GFO is free to post spy pics and TSV info.


thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pixie RN

lavenderjunkie said:


> thanks for the welcome.



Welcome! Loads of great info, pictures, reviews and good conversation about Dooney bags!
Of course, the best part fun, and great ladies "in the know."


----------

